#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Аннэр К. Корейский дзен буддизм по-русски. Из показаний «свидетеля» с комментариями неизвестного автора

## Владислав Бро

СПб.: Издательство «Северо-Запад», 2017
3000 экз., 158 стр., твёрдый переплёт

По японски – дзен
По китайски – чань
По вьетнамски – тхиен
По корейски – сон
Разные названия одного и того же… Чего?
Дзен – это не для понимания. Дзен для действия и только для действия.
Разные пути приводят к «непониманию» - и религии, и духовные практики, и философии, но обязательно приводят, если этими путям идти…
Здесь рассказано об одном, и это не путь дзен, хотя это путь, путь дзен-чань-тхиен-сон…



Книжка одного из первых учеников школы Кван Ум в России, который рассказал в ней о своих «школьных» годах.
Её можно приобрести за 300 рублей, обратившись к аббату Санкт-Петербургской сангхи Кван Ум Третьяковой Анне: https://vk.com/id1655762

----------

Won Soeng (03.02.2018), Алик (03.03.2018), Монферран (06.03.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Интересный фрагмент из книги:

Ву Бонга спросили: «А вас не смущало, что Сунг Сан, наш патриарх, имел сексуальные связи с женщинами, своими ученицами?» «Не смущало», - ответил Ву Бонг.

----------


## Харуказе

> Интересный фрагмент из книги:
> 
> Ву Бонга спросили: «А вас не смущало, что Сунг Сан, наш патриарх, имел сексуальные связи с женщинами, своими ученицами?» «Не смущало», - ответил Ву Бонг.


Не особо интересный. Меня никогда не смущало,что Нанцюань Пуюань (он же Нансен) убил кошку. А кошек я очень люблю.

----------


## Харуказе

А вообще книга из категории "Гатхи. Славословия древним" или "Скандалы.Интриги.Расследования.Показать всё что скрыто"?Первая мне не интересна,а вот про скандалы и интриги я люблю. У меня целая коллекция уже есть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.07.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А вообще книга из категории "Гатхи. Славословия древним" или "Скандалы.Интриги.Расследования.Показать всё что скрыто"?Первая мне не интересна,а вот про скандалы и интриги я люблю. У меня целая коллекция уже есть.


Да про алкашей книга)). Ну там есть моментами какие то наставления, выводящие ум из двойственной опоры и приводящие его как бы к акценту естественности настоящего момента. Но слишком много автор пишет о бухле, пишет об умершем Мьонг Гонг Суниме. Я не знаю, ну нельзя же быть такими раздолбаями, а там ведь речь о бхикшу, которые обеты хранят. То ли это дзэнская сторона такая, типа вести себя так, то ли что, не знаю, но лично мне были бы подобные поведения неестественными даже в плане моего характера, не люблю понты, показушничество. Еще я стал задумываться, может быть в дзэн не прокачивают нравственность, а больше акцент делают на мудрости, без прокачки всего остального, вот и остаются чувственные желания. Не знаю, это я просто размышляю. С другой стороны, вот взять документалку "Среди белых облаков", там показывают строгих в нравственном плане отшельников из китайских последователей чань, одни даже называются "седеки", или как то иначе, которые ведут строгий образ жизни, а про некоторых корейских мастеров почитаешь, так там бывает попадается какой-то антивинайный парадокс. Или вот взять например автобиографию китайского бхикшу Сюй Юня, судя по ней, он был высоконравственным монахом. Еще читая книгу, школа "Кван Ум", мне показалась какой-то сектой, которая возможно значительно отличается от корейского ордена Чоге, но это чисто мое восприятие. Книга чем то похожа на Ерофеевскую "Москва-Петушки". Она продается в буддийском интернет-магазине Дхарма ру. - http://www.dharma.ru/product/19639

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да про алкашей книга)). Ну там есть моментами какие то наставления, выводящие ум из двойственной опоры и приводящие его как бы к акценту естественности настоящего момента. Но слишком много автор пишет о бухле, пишет об умершем Мьонг Гонг Суниме. Я не знаю, ну нельзя же быть такими раздолбаями, а там ведь речь о бхикшу, которые обеты хранят. /


Может какраз раздолбаям буддизм и нужен больше чем святым ?

Вот тут чегото вспомнил, как у меня пару раз жёсткие понятия о "правильном" и о "моральном" рассыпались.
Первый раз, когда посмотрел кадры снятые на одном из первый собраний мастеров ушу и цигун. (это касательно здорового образа жизни).
Второй, когда познакомился с историями возникновения того или иного правила Виная. (это касательно дисциплины бхикшу, как она была и при жизни Будды).

Ну и третий раз, когда узнал наставление Будды, о том что все правила дисциплины которые он дал бхикшу, сводятся к одному - тренировке ума.(это касательно одной и трёх высших тренировок\дисциплин, а именно тренировке в шила\сила).

----------

Шварц (04.03.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Может какраз раздолбаям буддизм и нужен больше чем святым ?
> 
> Вот тут чегото вспомнил, как у меня пару раз жёсткие понятия о "правильном" и о "моральном" рассыпались.
> Первый раз, когда посмотрел кадры снятые на одном из первый собраний мастеров ушу и цигун. (это касательно здорового образа жизни).
> Второй, когда познакомился с историями возникновения того или иного правила Виная. (это касательно дисциплины бхикшу, как она была и при жизни Будды).
> 
> Ну и третий раз, когда узнал наставление Будды, о том что все правила дисциплины которые он дал бхикшу, сводятся к одному - тренировке ума.(это касательно одной и трёх высших тренировок\дисциплин, а именно тренировке в шила\сила).


Если бы они не были винайными бхикшу, то вопросов бы не возникало, а корейские бхикшу - винайщики. С другой стороны есть пример китайского бхикшу Сюй Юня, описанный в его автобиографии, он жил высоконравственно. Ну и про параджику, не я придумал, как и про обуздание чувственных желаний, культивацию благих качеств.

А вот что можно прочитать в Украшении из постижений:

Такого рода действия, которые не сочетаются с пороком, с дурным поступком, приводят к благому. Все иное приводит только к страданию. В Украшении мадхьямаки Шантаракшиты сказано, что все, что рождается из страсти, гнева и неведения, приводит к неблагому, а неблагое приводит к страданию. Поэтому, даже если это благое мало, даже если это малый порок, это малое не должно быть поводом к отступлению от желания истребить порок и осуществить благое... Зависимость между причинами и результатами наших поступков так-же должна быть понятна нами в той мере, в какой мы можем ее понять в этой жизни. Например, если мы проявляем щедрость, но отказываемся от соблюдения даже одного правила нравственной дисциплины, это приводит к рождению животным или голодным духом. Рождение животным или голодным духом является результатом того, что основа нравственности не была создана.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Вот тут чегото вспомнил, как у меня пару раз жёсткие понятия о "правильном" и о "моральном" рассыпались.
> Первый раз, когда посмотрел кадры снятые на одном из первый собраний мастеров ушу и цигун. (это касательно здорового образа жизни).
> Второй, когда познакомился с историями возникновения того или иного правила Виная. (это касательно дисциплины бхикшу, как она была и при жизни Будды)


Прочтите автобиографию Сюй Юня - http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Ma...Xuyin%20ab.htm

И посмотрите документальный фильм "Среди белых облаков" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYUJC__sW4A&t=10s

Увидите правильное, благое поведение китайских монахов.

Что касается историй появления винайных правил, вот что было сказано Буддой монаху Судинне: Было бы лучше, если бы твой член застрял в яме с горящими головешками, пылающими и сияющими, чем во влагалище женщины. И почему же? По той причине, что ты подвергся бы смерти, или страданию подобному смерти, но ты бы в отличие от этого случая после распада тела, после смерти, не пал бы в область лишения, плохой удел, нижнюю сферу, ад. Но в данном случае после распада тела, после смерти, падешь в область лишения, плохой удел, нижнюю сферу, ад.

----------

Иван З. (10.08.2018), Михаил_ (05.03.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Автобиография Сюй Юня

МОЙ 38-й ГОД (1877-1878)

Погода стояла жаркая, когда я возвращался из Нинбо в Ханчжоу, а пароход был слишком мал, чтобы вместить всех пассажиров. Часть из них лежала на палубе. Среди них были молодые женщины. Ночью, когда все спали, я почувствовал чье-то прикосновение. Я проснулся и увидел около себя девушку, которая сняла с себя одежду, предлагая мне свое обнаженное тело. Я не осмелился что-либо сказать. Живо поднявшись на ноги, я сел, скрестив ноги, и стал повторять мантру. Она застыла при виде этого. Если б я тогда повел себя глупо, то у меня неизбежно ушла бы почва из-под ног. В связи с этим я всегда призывал всех приверженцев Дхармы быть настороже в подобных ситуациях.

----------

Михаил_ (05.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Автобиография Сюй Юня
> 
> ....


Святой Человек.

А вот интересно, что больше торкает в историях о "аморалке" бхикшу:

Беспокойство, что в ад попадут ?
Озабоченность моральным обликом других ?
Праведный гнев на порочащих ярлык "Буддист"?
Обида, что одни позволяют себе некие слабости, а иные нет ?

Или что ?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Святой Человек.
> 
> А вот интересно, что больше торкает в историях о "аморалке" бхикшу:
> 
> Беспокойство, что в ад попадут ?
> Озабоченность моральным обликом других ?
> Праведный гнев на порочащих ярлык "Буддист"?
> Обида, что одни позволяют себе некие слабости, а те иные нет ?
> 
> Или что ?


Я бы обратил на Вашем месте внимание на фрагмент из Украшения из постижений, который я выше привел, там и ответ содержится. Вы ведь доверяете многолетнему переводу Раисы Крапивиной?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я бы обратил на Вашем месте внимание на фрагмент из Украшения из постижений, который я выше привел, там и ответ содержится. Вы ведь доверяете многолетнему переводу Раисы Крапивиной?


Это:
_Такого рода действия, которые не сочетаются с пороком, с дурным поступком, приводят к благому. Все иное приводит только к страданию_
Так это к моим действиям направлено, мне же от моих действий страдать или нет.
Или это:
_В Украшении мадхьямаки Шантаракшиты сказано, что все, что рождается из страсти, гнева и неведения, приводит к неблагому, а неблагое приводит к страданию._ 
Так, много каких моих действий рождаются из запутанности, пристрастия и отвержения. Практически  все. Даже некоторые те, что ведут к рождению человеком.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Святой Человек.


Для меня Сюй Юнь является примером достойного бхикшу, так-же как и те, что показаны в документалке "Среди белых облаков".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для меня Сюй Юнь является примером достойного бхикшу, так-же как и те, что показаны в документалке "Среди белых облаков".


Согласен.

А остальные, не такие Достойные, также ведь бхикшу ?
Или вот все мне должны, прям вот обязаны, вот так взять и чудесным образом за одну жизнь, а то и за один момент принятия одежд бхикшу - Достойными стать ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для меня Сюй Юнь является примером достойного бхикшу, так-же как и те, что показаны в документалке "Среди белых облаков".


А комуто например эти истории лишь крайне жёсткие взгляды укрепят, отвержение к другим усилят, самолюбование потешат.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Это:
> _Такого рода действия, которые не сочетаются с пороком, с дурным поступком, приводят к благому. Все иное приводит только к страданию_
> Так это к моим действиям направлено, мне же от моих действий страдать или нет.
> Или это:
> _В Украшении мадхьямаки Шантаракшиты сказано, что все, что рождается из страсти, гнева и неведения, приводит к неблагому, а неблагое приводит к страданию._ 
> Так, много каких моих действий рождаются из моха, лобха и двеша. Практически  все. Даже некоторые те, что ведут к рождению человеком.


Я вполне ясный фрагмент привел, над которым не надо мудрить. Привел этот фрагмент, чтобы на основе его соотносить чье-либо поведение, хотя бы даже свое, или чужое.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А комуто например эти истории лишь крайне жёсткие взгляды укрепят, отвержение к другим усилят, самолюбование потешат.


Это их проблемы.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А комуто например эти истории лишь крайне жёсткие взгляды укрепят, отвержение к другим усилят, самолюбование потешат.


А Вы что предлагаете бхикшу нарушать Винаю?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я вполне ясный фрагмент привел, над которым не надо мудрить. Привел этот фрагмент, чтобы на основе его соотносить чье-либо поведение, хотя бы даже свое, или чужое.


Всё, что то в том фрагменте говорится, так это о том что приводит к страданию и о том что приводит к благополучию.
О том что с этим надо какимто другим образом чье-либо поведение соотносить, тем более других а не своё, незнаю даже как замудрить ту цитату нужно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А Вы что предлагаете бхикшу нарушать Винаю?


Это их проблемы.

И не все бхикшу - Святые.
И не все нарушение - равнозначны.
И правила Виная - это именно тренировка в дисциплине и этика общежития, а не обет обречённых перед богом. То что  помогает облегчает и способствует, а не затрудняет усложняет и препятствует

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Согласен.
> 
> А остальные, не такие Достойные, также ведь бхикшу ?
> Или вот все мне должны, прям вот обязаны, вот так взять и чудесным образом за одну жизнь, а то и за один момент принятия одежд бхикшу - Достойными стать ?


Те кто не нарушают обетов, являясь бхикшу, те достойны, те кто устраняет чувственные желания, а не потакает им - достойны, это касается и мирян тоже. Я не понимаю, что Вы от меня хотите? Когда я прочитал как Сунг Сан спал со своими ученицами, то это его не красит, он ведь монахом был, к тому-же если не справился со своими чувственными желаниями, а наоборот потакал им, то какой он авторитет тогда? Мьонг Гонг Суним не мог бросить пить, страдал от этого, просил чтобы ему капельницу поставили, чтобы он не бухал. Володь, я не любитель подолгу спорить. Я еще ранее задался вопросом, прокачиваются ли в дзэн, как в других школах, тренируя ум в благом и устраняют ли там чувственные желания, но это чисто так риторический вопрос. С одной стороны мы видим различные парадоксальные истории с дзэн-мастерами, которые могут быть ненастоящими историями, а коанами. А с другой стороны, жизнь Сюй Юня - восхищает, она высоконравственна у него.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Это их проблемы.


А благого друга Вы без всяких критериев выбираете? Ведь в различных школах даны критерии выбора учителя, даны критерии кого считать авторитетом, а если без такого подхода, то есть риск куда то не туда следовать. В своем «Украшении сутр махаяны» Майтрея говорит: "Обопрись на наставника махаяны, который дисциплинирован, безмятежен, глубоко усмирен; ему присущи благие качества, превосходящие качества учеников..."

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я еще ранее задался вопросом, прокачиваются ли в дзэн, как в других школах, тренируя ум в благом и устраняют ли там чувственные желания, но это чисто так риторический вопрос. .


Мне не понятна Ваше: покачивание "нравственности".
Это что что самоцель ?

Не благое это то что приводит к неблагим переживаниям.
Вот и спрашиваю, Вы беспокоитесь о дальнейшей участи этих людей или озабочены чемто иным ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А благого друга Вы без всяких критериев выбираете? "


У меня такой критерий: брать полезное и не брать вредоносное.
Есть много прекрасных наставников не блистающих нравственностью но знающих и имеющих, то чего у меня нет .
И если некто меня в чёмто превосходит, и я хочу стать в этом таким же, то мне уже есть чему у него поучится.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Мне не понятна Ваше: покачивание "нравственности".
> Это что что самоцель ?
> 
> Не благое это то что приводит к неблагим переживаниям.
> Вот и спрашиваю, Вы беспокоитесь о дальнейшей участи этих людей или озабочены чемто иным ?


Я вполне ясно дал понять, что я оцениваю авторитетность таких учителей, на основе традиционного подхода текстов махаяны и палийских сутт. Что непонятного? Если они сознательно потакали чувственным желаниям, нарушали обеты, то я не могу на них положиться как на учителей. Ведь все критерии даны в текстах, вот выше я привел из Украшения сутр махаяны», там что зря даны такие критерии? Или когда подобное например перечисляется о качествах благого друга в палийских суттах? Больше я Вам не стану отвечать.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Мне не понятна Ваше: покачивание "нравственности".
> Это что что самоцель ?


Развитие нравственности, это то что входит в восьмеричный путь, как шила, а еще это входит в список шести парамит, которые требуют развития.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я вполне ясно дал понять, что я оцениваю авторитетность таких учителей, на основе традиционного подхода текстов махаяны и палийских сутт. Что непонятного? Если они сознательно потакали чувственным желаниям, нарушали обеты, то я не могу на них положиться как на учителей. Ведь все критерии даны в текстах, вот выше я привел из Украшения сутр махаяны», там что зря даны такие критерии? Или когда подобное например перечисляется о качествах благого друга в палийских суттах? Больше я Вам не стану отвечать.


Можете не отвечать.
Просто подумайте о том, что Вы знаете и умеете, чему были обучены. И всели ли наставники научившие Вас чемуто полезному были такими уж жёстко супер моральными в своём поведении.

Есть много чего хорошего и в тех кто позволяет себе выпить и переспать с кемто.
А есть и много чего злобного и агрессивного во многих жёстких моралистов(не у всех, но есть).

----------


## Владислав Бро

Как будто Сунг Сан опирался на правила Винаи, а не на махаянские сутры, которые Винае противоречат местами.
"В Аватамсака-сутре говорится: «Выпивка и секс – это праджня без преград». Другими словами, когда вы будете контролировать свою карму (ваше желание, гнев и невежество), тогда ваши действия не проблема: чтобы вы не делали, ваши действия будут учить других людей" (Сунг Сан. Только не знаю).

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Можете не отвечать.
> Просто подумайте о том, что Вы знаете и умеете, чему были обучены. И всели ли наставники научившие Вас чемуто полезному были такими уж жёстко супер моральными в своём поведении.


Если учитель не придерживается шилы, то как он следует восьмеричному пути и чему он Вас научит? Вы сами подумайте над этим. Ну и если нравственность убрать, то значит там противоположное будет, потому что нравственный не бухает, не лжет и прочее.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Как будто Сунг Сан опирался на правила Винаи, а не на махаянские сутры, которые Винае противоречат местами.
> "В Аватамсака-сутре говорится: «Выпивка и секс – это праджня без преград». Другими словами, когда вы будете контролировать свою карму (ваше желание, гнев и невежество), тогда ваши действия не проблема: чтобы вы не делали, ваши действия будут учить других людей" (Сунг Сан. Только не знаю).


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post805352

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если учитель не придерживается шилы, то как он следует восьмеричному пути и чему он Вас научит? Вы сами подумайте над этим. Ну и если нравственность убрать, то значит там противоположное будет, потому что нравственный не бухает, не лжет и прочее.


Тоесть показатель хорошего доброго знающего наставника - не употребление спиртного ?
Не знаю как Ваш опыт, но я встречал добрых хороших знающих и могущих многому научить наставников и употреблявших спиртное.
При этом встречал хоть и не пьющих, но озлобленных на всех, никчемных по жизни, озабоченных моралью, ничему не могущих научить других людей.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Тоесть показатель хорошего доброго знающего наставника - не употребление спиртного ?
> Не знаю как Ваш опыт, но я встречал добрых хороших знающих и могущих многому научить наставников и употреблявших спиртное.
> При этом и встречал непьющих, озлобленных на всех, никчемных по жизни, озабоченных моралью, ничему не могущих научить других людей.


Соблюдающего шилу вообще как таковую, а не только не употребляющего спиртного. Я наоборот в бухариках ничего хорошего не видел. А по поводу озлобленности, ну так надо смотреть полностью критерии и по ним выбирать, если человек озлоблен, то наверное ум не спокоен.

----------


## Владислав Бро

> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post805352


Сюй Юнь хороший учитель, но он не махаянская сутра и менее известен, чем великий Иккю, например. Его мнение - не абсолютная истина. Одни учителя используют одни методы, сутры и стили, другие другие.




> Один ученик спросил дзэн-мастера Сун Сана: “Некоторые монахи Дзэн более строгие и формальные, чем другие. А некоторые имеют свободный стиль. Как это понимать?”
> 
> Дэ Сон Са Ним отвечал: “В Корейском буддизме есть два вида учителей. Есть несколько известных историй о великом дзэн-мастере Чун Соне. Он был очень свободным дзэн-мастером. Он отбросил формальный стиль и совершал много диких поступков. Он давал много неоднозначных речей, использовал все виды грязных слов и совершал не-правильные-поступки, но все это было учением для других людей. Его свобода была не для себя, не для “мне-меня-мое”. Иногда, люди очень даже не любили то, что он говорил или делал. Позже они понимали. Он не волновался по поводу того, что он делал, - он вёл себя так не для себя лично. Всегда он поступал отражающим образом: хорошие поступки, плохие поступки - не важно. Он не переживал если кто-то думал по этому поводу хорошо или плохо. Он только пытался. Этот постоянно пытающийся ум означает: не проверять себя. Это один тип монаха Дзэн.
> 
> 
> Учитель моего праучителя, дзэн-мастер Кьён Хо, был таким монахом. Он был монахом полностью свободным от условностей: делал что угодно, пил и ел что угодно. Но мой праучитель, его ученик, дзэн-мастер Ман Гон, был другого типа. Он был всегда-только-правильным-монахом. Затем, мой учитель, дзэн-мастер Ко Бонг, снова был монах свободного стиля. Чун Сон Суним тоже был ученик Ман Гона Сунима, из одного поколения с моим учителем, ему брат в Дхарме, мне он является, соответственно, дядей.
> 
> Итак, два типа учителей: Чун Сон Суним, свободного стиля монах, и Ман Гон Суним, всегда-правильный-монах. Если вы всегда правильный дзэн-мастер, вы имеете свой монастырь и учеников. Но, если вы не заботитесь о том, что-бы быть всегда правильным, практикуете и учите в свободном стиле, обычно у вас нет ни монастыря, ни учеников. Если кто-то хочет учиться у такого мастера, и получить просветление, то он следует повсюду за этим учителем свободного стиля. По этой причине мой учитель практически не имел учеников и дзэн-мастер Чун Сон тоже, который так и не дал никому передачи Дхармы. Он просто отсекал людей и они уходили.
> 
> ...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Соблюдающего шилу вообще как таковую, а не только не употребляющего спиртного. Я наоборот в бухариках ничего хорошего не видел. А по поводу озлобленности, ну так надо смотреть полностью критерии и по ним выбирать, если человек озлоблен, то наверное ум не спокоен.


За критериями и списками дозволенного недозволенного, можно и человека не увидеть.
Быть доброжелательным и иметь\уметь\знать такое полезное чего нет у ученика и уметь этому научить\передать это, по сути что ещё от наставника надо ?
Это так, риторический вопрос : )
А пить или не пить, это каждый сам для себя решает.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Сюй Юнь хороший учитель, но он не махаянская сутра и менее известен, чем великий Иккю, например. Его мнение - не абсолютная истина. Одни учителя используют одни методы, сутры и стили, другие другие.


Возможно в этом плане, это то что писал Алекс об учителях безумной мудрости, но там суть такая, что их поведение направляет учеников к Дхарме, а не потокает слабостям учителя, или ученика. Мне все же ближе идеал монахов тхеравады и тибетских школ. Даже Майкл Роуч, снял с себя обеты гелонга, когда по словам Терентьева, переписывавшегося с ним, Роуч подошел к более глубоким практикам, видимо к практике с партнершей.

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Возможно в этом плане, это то что писал Алекс об учителях безумной мудрости, но там суть такая, что их поведение направляет учеников к Дхарме, а не потокает слабостям учителя, или ученика


А откуда вы знаете, что Сунг Сан потакал? Предполагать можно что угодно. "По словам Sonia Alexander, когда его спрашивали о характере этих отношений, Сунг Сан говорил, что «это была не романтическая любовь, это была не похоть»" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seungsahn
И да, потом Сунг Сан совершил две публичные церемонии покаяния, что можно назвать восстановлением формальных обетов монаха.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> И да, потом Сунг Сан совершил две публичные церемонии покаяния, что можно назвать восстановлением формальных обетов монаха.


Ну вот, все же получается что и в этой традиции, нарушение целибата для бхикшу является проступком. В тхераваде так вообще бы изгнали из Сангхи, если бы он там такое признание сделал, думаю что и в тибетских школах не менее строгое отношение к гелонгам-параджичникам. А в случае Сунг Сана, еще лояльное отношение Сангха проявила, хотя может быть у них вообще лояльный подход, не знаю. 

Нашел тему о дзэн и параджике - https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post450434

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Ну вот, все же получается что и в этой традиции, нарушение целибата для бхикшу является проступком.


Не мне судить, но логика у корейских учителей такая, что хотя бы изредка совершать проступки необходимо, чтобы кому-то помочь. Потом можно и покаяться, наверно.




> Как раз в это же время, в Шилле проживал великий Дзен Мастер - маленький старичок с жиденькой бородкой, кожа у него на лице напоминала скомканный бумажный мешок. Босиком, в рваной одежде ходил он по городам, звоня в колокольчик: "Дэ-ан  , дэ-ан, дэ-ан, дэ-ан, не думай дэ-ан, как это дэ-ан, спокойный ум дэ-ан, дэ-ан".
> 
> Вон Хио прослышал о старичке и однажды отправился в горную пещеру, где тот жил. Издалека он услышал необычно приятное пение, эхом перекликавшееся в долине. Однако, добравшись до пещеры он увидел, что Мастер плачет над мёртвым оленёнком. Вон Хио остолбенел. Как может просветлённое существо радоваться или печалиться, ведь в нирване нечему печалиться и нечему радоваться, да и кому там быть счастливым или печальным. Постояв некоторое время молча, Вон Хио спросил Мастера, почему он плачет.
> 
> Оказалось, тот нашел олененка, когда его мать убили охотники. Детеныш был очень голоден. Поэтому Мастер пошёл в город попросить молока. Он понимал -  никто не даст молока для животного, поэтому просил молока для сына. "У монаха сын? Что за грязный старик!" - думали люди. Но иные, все же давали немного молока. Так продолжалось около месяца. Принесенного молока хватало олененку, но вот разразился  скандал и никто не хотел старику помочь. Три дня бродил монах в поисках молока. А когда, раздобыв наконец, немного молока, он вернулся к пещере, оленёнок уже умер. "Ты не понимаешь, - сказал Мастер, - мой ум и ум оленёнка - одно и то же. Он был очень голоден: я хочу молока, я хочу молока. Теперь он мёртв. Его ум - это мой ум. Вот почему я плачу. Я хочу молока."
> 
> Вон Хио понял, какой великий Бодхисаттва этот Мастер. Когда все существа были счастливы, он был счастлив. Когда все существа печальны, он тоже печален.
> 
> И Вон Хио сказал Мастеру: "Пожалуйста, учите меня".
> ...

----------


## Юй Кан

> А откуда вы знаете, что Сунг Сан потакал? Предполагать можно что угодно. "По словам Sonia Alexander, когда его спрашивали о характере этих отношений, Сунг Сан говорил, что «это была не романтическая любовь, это была не похоть»" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seungsahn
> И да, потом Сунг Сан совершил две публичные церемонии покаяния, что можно назвать восстановлением формальных обетов монаха.


"Сунг Сан говорил, что «это была не романтическая любовь, это была не похоть»". А чем же это было? Чисто секс по дружбе, как бывает у мирян?
Третьего-то варианта нет ни для кого, особенно если речь идёт о множественных отношениях монаха-наставника со своими же ученицами... Особенно с учётом того, что ученицы нередко просто влюбляются в своего наставника, и тому склонить их (или поддаться их влечению) не составляет никаких проблем, если он себя не слишком обуздывает.
В той же статье ниже есть и откровенно-риторическая попытка оправдать Сунг Сана: "Тогда, комментируя события этого периода, Барбара (Бобби) Родос — ныне в качестве дзэн-мастера она возглавляет Дзэн-центр школы Кван Ум — сказала, что они «просто люди и учатся жить в сообществе» и их учитель «просто пытается научиться тому же самому». 
(На полях: как дети малые, право слово... Самому старшему из которых на тот момент было уже плод 50, а Корея, где его уже знали как правильного монаха, — далеко.)
И самое важное: мастер Сунг Сан сам дважды признал неэтичность своего поведения.

Дополню чуть из интервью дзэн-мастера Бон Шим:

... я совершенно уверена, что все великие дзэн-мастера — Нан Сен, Линь Цзы — все имели слабости, и мы знаем о них. Ко Бонг любил выпить, Ман Гонг любил женщин. Никто не совершенен. А мы ожидаем от дзэн мастеров, чтоб они были совершенными человеческими существами, даже практически не людьми. Но они тоже люди.
Т.о., если угодно, оправдать можно кого и что угодно, а потому проблемой "совершенной человечности" Сунг Сана история Кван Ум не исчерпывается, поскольку, мол, даже основатель Риндзай-дзэн был со слабостями...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не мне судить, но логика у корейских учителей такая, что хотя бы изредка совершать проступки необходимо, чтобы кому-то помочь. Потом можно и покаяться, наверно.


Не, если традиционная будд. нравственность со всеми её обетами -- побоку, то вообще никаких проблем: помогай, хотя бы изредка, тем паче -- если это приятно и ты всегда готов потом прийти и спасти из ада любого/любую, с кем нарушил...
Такой вот буддизм, но пусть самую чуть-чуть -- навыворот: так проще жить. К сожалению.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Если смотреть ранние чаньские тексты, то вот что мы там обнаружим:

[Надлежит] постигнуть и осознать тройную пустотность*, очистившись от страстей и привязанностей. Таков способ освобождать себя, помогая, возможно, [освобождаться] другим и служа украшением Пути совершенного пробуждения (Разъяснение великого учителя Бодхидхармы четырех способов вступления на Путь Великой колесницы).

* Тройная пустотность (сань кун) — имеется в виду пустотность/бессущностность трёх составных частей даяния: дающего, получающего и самого даяния.

Чистый ум постоянно услаждается благими дхармами. Загрязнённая же часть ума неизменно помышляет о неблагих деяниях. Если ум не подвергается загрязнениям, то достигшего этого называют мудрым... Приверженного же омрачённому уму, творящего неблагие деяния и всё более опутывающего себя омрачениями, называют обычным человеком... Омрачённый ум наделён 84000 влечений, отвращений, пристрастий и многочисленных пороков, поскольку существуют три яда, служащие им корнем и стволом. Эти три яда — алчность, злоба и глупость или неведение. Они и содержат в себе всё неблагое, подобно большому дереву, имеющему всего один корень, из которого рождаются неисчислимые ветви и листья. Однако каждый из этих трёх ядов, будучи сам по себе корнем, порождает — чем дальше, тем больше — столь несметное число неблагих деяний, что и сравнить это не с чем. Таким образом, три яда ума, воплощаясь в теле, выявляют шесть чувств-индрий, называемых также шестью ворами. Это шесть способов восприятия. Они называются ворами, поскольку через эти [врата] восприятия выходят и входят все чувства, порождающие влечение к неисчислимым объектам чувственного восприятия и проявляющиеся, наконец, в виде [нескончаемых] неблагих деяний... Стремящийся к освобождению должен обратить три яда в три собрания чистых предписаний и превратить шесть воров в шесть парамит, дабы естественно и навсегда избавить себя от всех страданий... Устранение всего неблагого называется отсечением. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний приумножается всё благое, что и называется взращиванием. Если отсекаешь неблагое и взращиваешь благое, то успешно, на благо себе и другим, свершаешь неисчислимое множество практик, помогая тем самым всем чувствующим существам, что и называется освобождением. Отсюда следует, что соблюдение обетов не отделено от ума... Совершенствующему шесть переправ надлежит очистить органы восприятия, одолев шесть воров. Устранение „вора глаза”, то есть отстранение от всех окрасок и форм, называется даянием. Пресечение „вора уха”, то есть прекращение подчинения тому, что слышишь, называется соблюдением обетов. Обуздание „вора носа”, то есть устранение зависимости от любых запахов, называется терпением. Обуздание „вора рта”, то есть укрощение привязанности к неким вкусам и стремления восхвалять и толковать, называется усердием. Подчинение „вора кожи”, то есть устранение вожделения неких прикосновений и телесных контактов, называется сосредоточением. Усмирение „вора мысли”, то есть избавление от потакания омрачениям, называется мудростью. „Переправа” означает „помогающее переместиться”. Шесть парамит иносказательно уподоблены лодкам или плотам, перемещающим чувствующих существ к другому берегу. Отсюда их название: „шесть переправ”... Существует пять видов благовоний благой Дхармы. Первое — благовоние соблюдения обетов, соответствующее отсечению всего неблагого и взращиванию всего благого. Второе — благовоние неколебимости, соответствующее глубокой преданности Махаяне и неуклонному следованию Дхарме. Третье — благовоние мудрости, соответствующее постоянному обуздыванию тела и ума благодаря внутреннему наблюдению за ними. Четвёртое — благовоние освобождения, соответствующее пресечению всех омрачений и сковывающих привязанностей. Пятое — благовоние избавления от всего, воспринятого органами чувств, соответствующее неизменно ясному неопосредованному ви'дению. Таковы пять видов благовония, несопоставимого с мирскими грубыми благовониями и оттого именуемого превосходным. В прежние времена Будда наказывал всем своим ученикам поджигать огнём мудрости именно это бесценное благовоние, поднося его всем буддам десяти сторон света... Следовать Дхарме в течение шести периодов” означает, что все шесть чувств постоянно следуют Дхарме Будды. Надлежит постоянно и неуклонно обуздывать эти шесть чувств. Это и называется „[следовать Дхарме] в течение шести периодов” (Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм).

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Буддам и патриархам нелегко далось достижение пробуждения. Они обрели его через большие усилия и великие тяготы. Они прилагали такие большие усилия потому, что страдания рождений и смертей столь ужасны. Поэтому, если вы даже хотите есть больше, вы должны есть меньше. Даже если вы хотите много говорить, вы должны говорить меньше. Даже если вы хотите много повидать, вы должны меньше глазеть. Если вы будете так поступать, ваше тело наверняка почувствует себя скованно. Это воистину практика воздержания. Однако, никто из будд и патриархов не пробудился бы, не воспитывай они себя таким образом... Остаетесь ли вы на территории монастыря и соблюдаете ли нравственные заповеди? Этот вопрос подразумевает, что вы могли нарушить заповеди, находясь за пределами монастыря. В целом он означает, соблюдаете ли вы нравственную чистоту. Было сказано: "В обителях будд нет пробужденных существ, преступивших свои обеты, за вратами Дхармы Будды нет патриархов, что по воле потакают себе в неправедных делах". Поступать неправедно - это все равно, что вести себя просто как обычное живое существо. Так что человек с таким поведением никогда не завоюет уважения живых существ. Пусть даже у него будет великий пробужденный опыт, не имея уважения, он не сможет принести другим хоть какое-то благо. Поэтому важно соблюдать свои обеты и понимать, как поддерживать нравственную чистоту. Такой человек воистину практикует созерцание (Кусан-сыним. Из книги "Мудрость каменного льва").

----------

Михаил_ (05.03.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Хотя у меня есть такая мысль, что в дзэн, наверное подобные всякие парадоксы, являются деянием бодхисаттвы, что эти действия могут ставиться выше обетов пратимокши и наверное все это совершается без привязанности и осознанно. В текстах этой традиции, можно встретить некий призыв, или мудрость, не знаю как правильно обозначить, свободную что ли от двойственности благого и неблагого, но это высокий уровень безумной мудрости.

----------


## Алексей А

> В текстах этой традиции, можно встретить некий призыв, или мудрость, не знаю как правильно обозначить, свободную что ли от двойственности благого и неблагого, но это высокий уровень безумной мудрости.


Полагаю, бодхи свободно от любой двойственности. Если ум считает благое хорошим, а неблагое плохим, это еще пребывание в заблуждении. Я бы не стал называть это "безумной мудростью", это обычная мудрость (праджня), которая характерна пробуждению (бодхи).

----------


## Владислав Бро

Раз уж про бодхисаттв речь зашла, то вот интересный отрывок про одну бодхисаттву из Аватамсака-сутры.



> Однажды в дзэн-центре в Провиденсе ко мне подошла женщина. Она заканчивала обучение в Нью-Йоркском колледже. И вот она мне сообщает, что у нее уже семьдесят седьмой любовник, и говорит: «Я решила, что выйду замуж за сотого любовника. Что вы скажете?» На Западе многие имеют интимные отношения до свадьбы. На Востоке по-другому: мужчина и женщина могут встречаться несколько лет подряд, имея только ограниченный физический контакт или вообще не имея его. Когда я услышал про семьдесят седьмого любовника, я рассказал ей историю о великой бодхисаттве Пропусти-Миллион.
> Это очень известная история о женщине, которая занималась сексом исключительно ради спасения других. «Аватамсака сутра» рассказывает о пятидесяти трех великих мастерах-умельцах. Тридцать шестым мастером была Пропусти-Миллион. Так звали проститутку, жившую во времена Будды. Она была очень красивая и имела славу человека, достигшего просветления. Каждый день много мужчин приходило к ней за сексом. Иногда она брала деньги, иногда нет. Но каждый, кто занимался с ней сексом, забывал про секс навсегда. Многие ее любовники ушли в монахи, достигли просветления и стали великими учителями.
> Пропусти-Миллион никогда не занималась сексом ради собственного удовольствия. Она использовала свое тело только для служения другим людям. Она сохраняла чистый ум и использовала секс только для того, чтобы освобождать мужчин от сексуального желания, помогая им таким образом достичь просветления. Суть этой известной истории — в том, что если сохранять свое Правильное направление, то даже секс можно использовать для помощи другим. Есть много других историй, где говорится, как использовать свое умение. Секс сам по себе — ни плохо, ни хорошо. Самое важное — когда вы что-то делаете, понимать, ради чего вы это делаете. Ради себя или ради всех существ? Пропусти-Миллион была великой бодхисаттвой, не знающей преград, поэтому сексом она занималась не ради себя, не только ради своего удовольствия. Ее секс был сексом-ради-спасения-всех существ. Так говорится в «Аватамсака сутре». 
> Рассказав эту историю ученице из Нью-Йорка, я спросил ее:
> — В чём смысл твоих занятий сексом? Ради кого ты это делаешь? 
> — Ради себя и ради приятеля. 
> — У тебя всё еще есть «я» — это плохо. Ты должна полностью избавиться от «я», тогда твой секс будет сексом бодхисаттвы, — сказал я и продолжил: — Ты прожила половину жизни. С этой минуты ты должна жить не только для себя. Ты должна помогать миру и всем существам. 
> Примерно через год мы получили от нее письмо. Она рассталась со своим семьдесят седьмым любовником, вышла замуж и в конце концов стала прекрасной женой и матерью. (Сунг Сан. Компас дзэн)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Полагаю, бодхи свободно от любой двойственности. Если ум считает благое хорошим, а неблагое плохим, это еще пребывание в заблуждении. Я бы не стал называть это "безумной мудростью", это обычная мудрость (праджня), которая характерна пробуждению (бодхи).


Устранение двойственных представлений -- согласно, к примеру, Ланкаватара сутре -- способствует просветлению, но не является для него достаточным. Кроме того, под двойственностью понимается, прежде всего, различение бытия и не-бытия, существования и не-существования, а также -- воспринимаемого и воспринимающего (речь об этом -- в контексте нерождённости и т.п.) Это одно.
Второе: праджня выявляется лишь на высших уровнях совершенствования бодхисаттвы. Но обретший не-двойственное восприятие бодхисаттва никогда не будет уравнивать, к примеру, убийство и милосердие, правду и ложь этц (при несомненной необходимости использования искусных средств).

Короткая цитата из той же Ланкаватары:

Татхагатами прошлого, настоящего и будущего говорится о не-рождённости всех дхарм. Отчего так? Оттого, что существа, видящиеся уму, не существуют, ибо свободны от рождения, существования и не-существования. Все существа, Махамати, являются не-рождёнными подобно рогу зайца, лошади, осла или верблюда. И поскольку, Махамати, простые невежественные люди различают кажущуюся собственную природу всех дхарм, [Татхагаты говорят о] не-рождённости всех существ. Воистину, Махамати, сфера постижения внутреннего благородного знания [не] является сферой рождения признаков собственной природы всех существ. Это не собственная природа сферы двойственного различения простых невежественных людей. Признаки собственной природы и наличия тела, имущества и местоположения, Махамати, возникают в силу придания Алая-виджняне признаков воспринимаемого и воспринимающего. Невежды, приверженные двойственным представлениям о рождении, пребывании в мире и увядании, различают возникновение всех сущностей, а также существование и не-существование. (63) В постижении этого, Махамати, тебе надлежит совершенствоваться.

----------

Иван З. (10.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Раз уж про бодхисаттв речь зашла, то вот интересный отрывок про одну бодхисаттву из Аватамсака-сутры.


В имеющемся у меня англоязычном варианте Аватамсаки (в пер. Томаса Клири) мне не удалось найти представленный Сунг Саном фрагмент о проститутке-бодхисаттве. Может, я плохо искал или это -- из какой-то другой версии той же сутры? Не знам.
Но при этом нашлось неск. вполне ортодоксальных периодов, касающихся секс. отношений бодхисаттвы.

"The enlightening beings also abandon sexual misconduct. They are satisfied with their own spouses and do not desire the spouses of others.
They do not give rise to desire for others' spouses, much less have sexual intercourse with them.

[...]

Sexual misconduct leads to hell, to animality, to the underworld, but if one is born human, it brings about two consequences: an unruly society and an unfaithful spouse.

[...]

I do not remember the arising of a single thought of enjoyment of desires—much less engaging in sexual intercourse—for as many eons thereafter as atoms in this continent.

 [...]

Furthermore, as I cultivate this liberation, I develop sentient beings to maturity by a variety of means. In people engrossed in sex play in the still of the night I induce the thought of impurity, the thought of disappointment, the thought of weariness, the thought of trouble, the thought of bondage, the thought of bedevilment, the thought of impermanence, the thought of pain, the thought of selflessness, the thought of ownerlessness, the thought of offense, the thought of old age and death, and the thought of indifference to all objects of desire. [...]

----------


## Владислав Бро

> В имеющемся у меня англоязычном варианте Аватамсаки (в пер. Томаса Клири) мне не удалось найти представленный Сунг Саном фрагмент о проститутке-бодхисаттве.


Не знаю, другие вот находят что-то и в переводе Томаса Клири.




> Nothing is more phantasmagorical in the Mahayana canon than The Avatamsaka Sutra, and it is worth looking at the depiction of female beings there. Flipping at random through Thomas Cleary’s translation of the last chapter — the chapter on Sudhana’s pilgrimage — we come upon Buddha’s mother Lady Maya «sitting on that throne, her physical form transcending all in the triple world, having gone beyond all states of being; facing all beings; appearing according to their mentalities; unstained by any world, being made of myriad virtues; in the likeness of all beings, appearing in such a way as to please all beings; adapted to develop and guide all beings; descending into the presence of all beings; appearing continuously to beings at all times like the sky, appearing to all beings to be permanent; not going anywhere, not passing away from all worlds, not coming anywhere, not coming into existence in any world… [and so on for another half page]… without discrimination, based on the thoughts of all beings; beyond conception, unknowable to all beings; based on resolve, never leaving the mundane; pure, nonconceptual like Thusness.» And so on for many more large pages with small type.
> 
> And it’s not just Queen Maya. In his pilgrimage Sudhana meets with a number of female mendicants, laywomen, nuns, goddesses and night goddesses, as well as male monks, mendicants, laymen bodhisattvas, & etc. He even meets the prostitute Vasumitra, who brings men to enlightenment through sex (her Korean nickname was «Pass-A-Million»), turning passion to dispassion, and desire to the end of desire. They are all magical, they all dwell in myriad realms at once, they are all deeply enlightened, they are all dedicated to the liberation of all beings, and they all teach all beings. (Judy Roitman. Women Zen ancestors, a second take)

----------


## Алексей А

> Устранение двойственных представлений -- согласно, к примеру, Ланкаватара сутре -- способствует просветлению, но не является для него достаточным. Кроме того, под двойственностью понимается, прежде всего, различение бытия и не-бытия, существования и не-существования, а также -- воспринимаемого и воспринимающего (речь об этом -- в контексте нерождённости и т.п.) Это одно.
> Второе: праджня выявляется лишь на высших уровнях совершенствования бодхисаттвы. Но обретший не-двойственное восприятие бодхисаттва никогда не будет уравнивать, к примеру, убийство и милосердие, правду и ложь этц (при несомненной необходимости использования искусных средств).


Под бодхи я не имел ввиду ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, имел ввиду бодхи как пробуждение от иллюзий к реальности, когда реальность видится, как она есть; что, как мне кажется, присуще всем 10 уровням бодхисатттв в той или иной мере.
Да, ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, достигается с опорой на видение реальности, а не исключительно из этого видения.
Пустота не уравнивает крайности, она отвергает их абсолютное существование. Неспособность оценить последствия действий, или отличить правду от лжи, пусть даже всё воспринимается подобным иллюзии, это не недвойственность, это нигилизм.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не знаю, другие вот находят что-то и в переводе Томаса Клири.


Мои извинения (в т.ч. -- самому себе %)... Вдаваться и анализировать периоды сутры, изложенные в чьём-то пересказе, и/или отыскивать их аналоги в переводе сутры, не вижу смысла. Ибо всё это -- посторонний довод при обсуждении личности Сун Сана (исправлю, наконец, русск. транскрипт имени мастера), мужчины, а женщины. Тем паче, что в сутре всё ясно сказано о sexual misconduct.

На полях: психологически -- повторюсь -- мне понятно поведение мастера Сун Сана в Америке периода т.н. свободной любви, мне непонятно другое: несоответствие поведения авторитетного монаха, удостоенного не одной инки, нормальной Винае. Да ещё при том, что он -- основатель собственной школы, -- не исключение в экспортном варианте корейского буддизма...

----------


## Владислав Бро

> мне непонятно другое: несоответствие поведения авторитетного монаха, удостоенного не одной инки, нормальной Винае.


С чего вы вообще решили, что дзэн-буддисты следуют именно Винае, а не своим правилам?




> Обеты — это так называемые рекомендованные правила. Если ты принимаешь эти правила всерьёз и хочешь их применять, то ты тогда берёшь эти обеты. Обеты звучат примерно похоже как и заветы, но по-настоящему они различны. Заповеди говорят «Не убей». Но обеты говорят «Я клянусь не отбирать чужую жизнь». То есть акцент не на том, что не убей, но акцент на том, что я клянусь не отнимать чужую жизнь. Если ты берёшь эти заповеди от кого-то свыше, ты просто становишься роботом. То же может случиться и в буддизме, есть такая виная. Если они берут эти правила от кого-то другого, при этом они могут тоже стать роботами.
> 
> Значение обетов очень важное. Когда ты принимаешь обеты, ты уже видишь, что они могут тебя привести к просветлению. Они могут тебя увести из этого мира страдания. Поэтому ты берёшь эти обеты, принимаешь. Другое отношение. Ну, это не так, типа вот есть заветы, ну, что ж, надо им следовать. Обеты — это... сам понимаешь, сам выбираешь. И в дзэне есть нечто очень интересное.
> 
> В Китае во время династии Тань был знаменитый дзэн-мастер Панчанг [Бай-чжан (720—814)]. Он был одним из величайших мастеров. И он написал храмовые правила, которыми мы до сих пор пользуемся. И эти правила имеют очень много запрещений: не делай этого, не делай этого, нельзя. Если ты прочитаешь эти правила, ты скажешь: «Суним, почему же ты мне сказал, что это добровольно?! Здесь всё запрещается: нельзя, нельзя, нельзя!» И тогда я скажу: «Ты читаешь эти правила только, когда входишь в монастырь. Если ты входишь монахом или монашкой, ты последуешь этим правилам. Я отправлю тебя к первому правилу, которое одно из самых устрашающих для многих религиозных деятелей. Потому что религиозные деятели хотят, чтобы всё было догматично, чтобы было всё устоявшееся как бетон. И первое правило говорит: "Ты должен знать, когда обеты открыты, когда они закрыты, когда их сохранять, когда их нарушать"».
> 
> Это ужасно. Почему? Потому что нет никого над тобой, кто будет за тебя это решать. Небо над тобой голубое и нет никого выше. Ничего там нет, вот три часа тому назад было на самолёте, три с половиной тысячи над землёй. С этими обетами ты выбираешь, убить, не убить, взять вещи, которые тебе не были дадены, или оставить, как помочь этому миру? Как постичь просветление и как помочь другим достичь просветления? Это и решает, открыть или закрыть, нарушить или сохранять обеты. Поэтому мы говорим, что дзэн — это взрослая версия буддизма. Потому что нет никого, кто бы тобой руководил свыше.
> 
> Дзэн может выглядеть таким, таким вдохновляющим, типа свобода. Но свобода — это только одна часть этой палки или конец палки. И другой конец этой палки — ответственность. Если ты по-настоящему свободный человек, у тебя огромная ответственность. Как использовать свою свободу? (Речь Дхармы Мастера Дхармы Чонг Ан Сунима в Санкт-Петербурге (2005). Часть 2)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Под бодхи я не имел ввиду ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, имел ввиду бодхи как пробуждение от иллюзий к реальности, когда реальность видится, как она есть; что, как мне кажется, присуще всем 10 уровням бодхисатттв в той или иной мере.
> Да, ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, достигается с опорой на видение реальности, а не исключительно из этого видения.


Сам я, к слову, начал было оттаптывать, но потом удалил, во избежание бессмысленных обсуждений отличия просветления от пробуждения (второе слово в нынешнем чань/дзэн, насколько знам, как-то не используется), оставив только краткие раскладки по не-двойственности согласно Лс.




> Пустота не уравнивает крайности, она отвергает их абсолютное существование. Неспособность оценить последствия действий, или отличить правду от лжи, пусть даже всё воспринимается подобным иллюзии, это не недвойственность, это нигилизм.


Не, а давайте не будем ещё и за пустоту и за нигилизм? Это такие простые, казалось бы, слова, какие, используемые как ярлык, могут вызывать сколь жаркие, столь и бессмысленные споры, успокоению ума не способствующее... Да и трактуются они по-разному в разных школах.
В общем, мне это неинтересно, ещё и потом, что в этой теме говорю об одном...

----------


## Юй Кан

> С чего вы вообще решили, что дзэн-буддисты следуют именно Винае, а не своим правилам?


Веди себя -- как хошь, сообщая, в случае чего, другим, что, мол, сам ясно знаешь себе, "когда обеты открыты,  когда они закрыты, когда их сохранять, когда их нарушать". И убить кого-нить, при случае, или там своровнуть, или соврать, или с кем переспать... -- всё на благо других.
И никто тебе не указ, ибо нет никого выше тебя. (А правила -- это для лоховатой публики...) Главное -- не подерись с такими же возвышенными взрослыми буддистами, удумавшими посягнуть на то же... %)
Так можно трактовать, если ограничить речь мастера процитированным выше фрагментом, в котором, как бы речь -- о неких "своих правилах" (каких своих, кстати, если цель Пути -- превзойти самость?).
Но ведь буквально дальше идёт вполне внятное толкование Винаи:

Дзэн может выглядеть таким, таким вдохновляющим, типа свобода. Но свобода — это только одна часть этой палки или конец палки. И другой конец этой палки — ответственность. Если ты по-настоящему свободный человек, у тебя огромная ответственность. Как использовать свою свободу? Поэтому заветы — выкинь их. Но *обеты никогда нельзя выкидывать*. Поэтому обеты — это закон, который нас всех связывает. Это не закон, который является большой сводной книгой. Это закон, который объединяет людей.
Хотя противопоставлять обеты и заветы (оценивая, к тому же, вторые пренебрежительно) -- неправильно, как по мне...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Веди себя -- как хошь, сообщая, в случае чего, другим, что, мол, сам ясно знаешь себе, "когда обеты открыты,  когда они закрыты, когда их сохранять, когда их нарушать". И убить кого-нить, при случае, или там своровнуть, или соврать, или с кем переспать... -- всё на благо других.
> И никто тебе не указ, ибо нет никого выше тебя. (А правила -- это для лоховатой публики...) Главное -- не подерись с такими же возвышенными взрослыми буддистами, удумавшими посягнуть на то же... %)
> Так можно трактовать, если ограничить речь мастера процитированным выше фрагментом, в котором, как бы речь -- о неких "своих правилах" (каких своих, кстати, если цель Пути -- превзойти самость?).
> Но ведь буквально дальше идёт вполне внятное толкование Винаи:
> 
> Дзэн может выглядеть таким, таким вдохновляющим, типа свобода. Но свобода — это только одна часть этой палки или конец палки. И другой конец этой палки — ответственность. Если ты по-настоящему свободный человек, у тебя огромная ответственность. Как использовать свою свободу? Поэтому заветы — выкинь их. Но *обеты никогда нельзя выкидывать*. Поэтому обеты — это закон, который нас всех связывает. Это не закон, который является большой сводной книгой. Это закон, который объединяет людей.
> Хотя противопоставлять обеты и заветы (оценивая, к тому же, вторые пренебрежительно) -- неправильно, как по мне...


Тот, кто видит условия нарушения обетов и тот кто не видит этих условий - видят мир разным.

Дзен-мастер сознательно совершает ошибку, которую должны увидеть и исправить ученики. 
Тот, кто видит ситуацию коана, сразу понимает, что Нансен не убивал никакого кота. Тот кто еще не видит - должен видеть убийство кота и нарушение обетов. Его ум в руках Великого сострадания и Великой любви. Такой ум не сможет отпустить коан, пока не увидит решение.

Такова же и ситуация с нарушением других обетов. Их нельзя понять, не увидев ситуацию коана. Много людей раздражены нарушениями обетов, да и просто общественных правил со стороны эпатажных, как им видится учителей. Или учителей необузданных, к примеру. И тогда возникают ситуации коана в современной истории. Как, основатель школы не воздерживался от секса?! Что, патриарх - лесбиянка?! Ах, дзен-мастер устраивает пьяные сборища?!

Очень хорошо и правильно, что есть такие ситуации, вызовы для ума. Кто-то этого не приемлет? Нет проблем. Есть ортодоксальные учителя, строгие учителя - для каждого найдется подходящий, было бы желание.

Правильное и неправильно - лишь оценки ума. Разве можно за них не держаться? Какой бы ни был ответ, один путь откроется, другой будет скрыт. Есть люди, которые не видят другого ответа на этот вопрос. Даже если очень постараются - это будет очень болезненно. Жажда недостижимой святости причиняет много боли.

----------

Владислав Бро (06.03.2018), Монферран (06.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тот, кто видит условия нарушения обетов и тот кто не видит этих условий - видят мир разным.
> 
> Дзен-мастер сознательно совершает ошибку, которую должны увидеть и исправить ученики. 
> Тот, кто видит ситуацию коана, сразу понимает, что Нансен не убивал никакого кота. Тот кто еще не видит - должен видеть убийство кота и нарушение обетов. Его ум в руках Великого сострадания и Великой любви. Такой ум не сможет отпустить коан, пока не увидит решение.
> 
> Такова же и ситуация с нарушением других обетов. Их нельзя понять, не увидев ситуацию коана. Много людей раздражены нарушениями обетов, да и просто общественных правил со стороны эпатажных, как им видится учителей. Или учителей необузданных, к примеру. И тогда возникают ситуации коана в современной истории. Как, основатель школы не воздерживался от секса?! Что, патриарх - лесбиянка?! Ах, дзен-мастер устраивает пьяные сборища?!
> 
> Очень хорошо и правильно, что есть такие ситуации, вызовы для ума. Кто-то этого не приемлет? Нет проблем. Есть ортодоксальные учителя, строгие учителя - для каждого найдется подходящий, было бы желание.
> 
> Правильное и неправильно - лишь оценки ума. Разве можно за них не держаться? Какой бы ни был ответ, один путь откроется, другой будет скрыт. Есть люди, которые не видят другого ответа на этот вопрос. Даже если очень постараются - это будет очень болезненно. Жажда недостижимой святости причиняет много боли.


Зачем столько слов?
Чёрное -- чёрное. Белое -- белое. Какие нужны условия, делающие чёрное белым? 
Всего одно, очень простое условие: нежелание видеть чёрное чёрным.
И кто ж кому это запрещает?
Правильно, нет?

----------

Шавырин (06.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зачем столько слов?
> Чёрное -- чёрное. Белое -- белое. Какие нужны условия, делающие чёрное белым? 
> Всего одно, очень простое условие: нежелание видеть чёрное чёрным.
> И кто ж кому это запрещает?
> Правильно, нет?


Вы думаете, что есть черное и есть белое. Думаете, что нет условий, при которых возникает черное, при которых возникает белое, при которых возникает черное, кажущееся белым и белое, кажущееся черным.
Конечно же, это не так.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы думаете, что есть черное и есть белое. Думаете, что нет условий, при которых возникает черное, при которых возникает белое, при которых возникает черное, кажущееся белым и белое, кажущееся черным.
> Конечно же, это не так.


Не думать нада, а -- видеть! Все дела...
И чем "конечно, так" лучше "конечно не така"... Как думаете?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не думать нада, а -- видеть! Все дела...
> И чем "конечно, так" лучше "конечно не така"... Как думаете?


Вы слишком полагаетесь на думание. Это ограниченное знание, третий сорт. Попробуйте интуицию-праджню.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Зачем столько слов?


Что бы никто не подумал, что перед нами очередная "китайская поговорка", а не "труевый коан"!

В прошлый раз гражданин БТР согласился, что коан это не что, а кто, когда и как.
Но теперь он сменил имя на Won Soeng и снова взялся за старое, разбойник!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы слишком полагаетесь на думание. Это ограниченное знание, третий сорт. Попробуйте интуицию-праджню.


Да не переживайте Вы так, даже если не собирались... Ни-ко-гда не полагался на Ваше думание (тем паче -- о праджне) и -- не буду! : )
Всё, очередной привет-пока.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да не переживайте Вы так, даже если не собирались... Ни-ко-гда не полагался на Ваше думание (тем паче -- о праджне) и -- не буду! : )
> Всё, очередной привет-пока.


Вы весьма деликатны, пусть и не без заметного всплеска, но - отличный прыжок. Счастья Вам.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что бы никто не подумал, что перед нами очередная "китайская поговорка", а не "труевый коан"!
> 
> В прошлый раз гражданин БТР согласился, что коан это не что, а кто, когда и как.
> Но теперь он сменил имя на Won Soeng и снова взялся за старое, разбойник!


Кто это здесь и сейчас разбойник - пришел грабить то, что плохо лежит?  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Кто это здесь и сейчас разбойник - пришел грабить то, что плохо лежит?


Вы, конечно, как и в прошлом году.
Тогда вы утверждали, что у вас период искренности, сейчас настаиваете, что это у вас такие искусные методы.
На будущий год готовитесь утверждать, что вы только повторяете слова Будды из “черного ящика”?
Что там у вас в развлекательной программе?  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

Я думал, только я один хожу по следам ув. Вон Сонга. Ан нет - кто-то ещё всю дорогу прятался в кустах.

----------


## Крымский

> Я думал, только я один хожу по следам ув. Вон Сонга. Ан нет - кто-то ещё всю дорогу прятался в кустах.


Вы-то фанат, а мне за стяг обидно, который он настырно пытается “зашкварить”  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Вы-то фанат, а мне за стяг обидно, который он настырно пытается “зашкварить”


Кэп, ну Вы продолжайте разоблачать не вписывающееся в представления. Разложите по полочкам, что да как. Обстоятельно. Отложите в сторону обиду, призовите обстоятельность. Процитируйте, если не сложно, что писал БТР. И все кому за стяг обидно наглядно увидят величие стяга.

----------


## Крымский

> Разложите по полочкам, что да как.


Опять?! Да вы шутите!  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

Не знаю, как хотите. Претендующее хоть на какое-то пояснение у Вас тут одной строчкой.




> В прошлый раз гражданин БТР согласился, что коан это не что, а кто, когда и как.


Остальное - обусловленные обидой за стяг инсинуации.

----------


## Крымский

> Остальное ...


Вы ступайте дальше по форуму, знаете.
"Виновник торжества" сам за себя ответит.

----------


## Монферран

> Вы ступайте дальше по форуму, знаете.
> "Виновник торжества" сам за себя ответит.


По-моему Вы мне грубите.  :Wink:  Неприятно, когда разоблачают демагогию, не правда ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> По-моему Вы мне грубите.


Вы же хотели мелочи на сдачу - я вам выдал  :Smilie: 




> Неприятно, когда разоблачают демагогию, не правда ли?


Вы родились в год Осла, дружище  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы, конечно, как и в прошлом году.
> Тогда вы утверждали, что у вас период искренности, сейчас настаиваете, что это у вас такие искусные методы.
> На будущий год готовитесь утверждать, что вы только повторяете слова Будды из “черного ящика”?
> Что там у вас в развлекательной программе?


Я не знаю, это же в Вашем восприятии происходит. Рассказывайте дальше.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы родились в год Осла, дружище


Вы сейчас в зеркало посмотрелись, только пока не поняли этого, дружище.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Зачем столько слов?
> Чёрное -- чёрное. Белое -- белое. Какие нужны условия, делающие чёрное белым?


Чего-то у вас совсем плохо с праджней. Даже в обычном мире существуют такие условия, при которых квадратики A и B видятся чёрными и белыми, хотя цвет у них одинаковый.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Вы сейчас в зеркало посмотрелись, только пока не поняли этого, дружище.


Тю, да вы на год опоздали!  :Smilie: 
Идите-идите, нагуляйте еще жирка на полях безумной мудрости.
Мы встретимся с вами после дождичка в четверг!

----------


## Монферран

> Тю, да вы на год опоздали! 
> Идите-идите, нагуляйте еще жирка на полях безумной мудрости.
> Мы встретимся с вами после дождичка в четверг!


Да Вы, батенька, неадекват. Но в одном Вы правы - немудро и бесполезно разговаривать с человеком, в ком просьба пояснить свою смутно выраженную мысль вызывает обиду и желание послать подальше.

----------


## Крымский

> Да Вы, батенька, неадекват.


С вами? Конечно! С вами иначе нельзя, вы фанат!  :Smilie: 

Доходчиво на этот раз?

----------


## Монферран

> С вами? Конечно! С вами иначе нельзя, вы фанат! 
> 
> Доходчиво на этот раз?


Вы и не пробовали иначе. Не оскорбляйтесь заранее. Вовсе не обязательно я Вам буду платить той же монетой предвзятости. Попробуйте сформулировать здесь свои представления о коанах, своё несогласие с оппонентом выразить как-то яснее. Не бойтесь в чём-то ошибиться. Обещаю, не буду над этим насмехаться и даже комментировать не буду. Иначе получается, Вам не "за стяг" обидно, а за своё реноме. Типа, кто ты такой, чтобы меня просить.

----------


## Крымский

> Рассказывайте дальше.


Ок, раз вы просите.

До вас вот это доводят в российской организации?

"*Zen Master Seung Sahn did publicly admit the nature of the relationships and did two repentance ceremonies.*
The Kwan Um School of Zen has since developed and enforced an *ethics committee* that has *very strict guidelines* 
for teacher/student relationships and consequences for unethical behavior of any member of the school”

Этический кодекс на русском сайте не опубликован, но вы его читали или как?

Вот вам текст, на всякий случай.

Где там место для ваших игр в черное-белое?
Покажите, пожалуйста.

----------

Юй Кан (07.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Вы и не пробовали иначе.


Вы попытались меня задеть в первом же обращении, назвали “Кэпом”, за “инсинуации” прочирикали, а теперь скулите, что я вас пнул?
Я обеты ахимсы не давал, репутации высокодуховного существа не имею - извините, скучным дуракам сразу могу дать понять, что они скучные дураки  :Smilie: 




> Попробуйте сформулировать здесь свои представления о коанах, своё несогласие с оппонентом выразить как-то яснее. Не бойтесь в чём-то ошибиться. Обещаю, не буду над этим насмехаться и даже комментировать не буду.


Да комментируйте на здоровье! В архивах форума все есть.
В предыдущей серии балета БТР наставлял меня размышлять над коаном “Год осла”, не зная, что это обычная китайская поговорка, аналогичная “После дождичка в четверг”  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Вы попытались меня задеть в первом же обращении, назвали “Кэпом”, за “инсинуации” прочирикали, а теперь скулите, что я вас пнул?
> Я обеты ахимсы не давал, репутации высокодуховного существа не имею - извините, скучным дуракам сразу могу дать понять, что они скучные дураки


 :Smilie:  Кэп - это значит "и так же ведь понятно то, что вы написали". Обычное сокращение в сети. Дабы не возникло у Вас антагонизма с фанатом. А Вы уже заранее негативно настроены.
А инсинуации, конечно, у Вас были. Просто загляните в словарь, убедитесь полному соответствию с тем, что Вы писали. Вас же не обидит то, что мнение оппонента для Вас нечто сильно неприемлемое?  :Wink: 








> Да комментируйте на здоровье! В архивах форума все есть.
> В предыдущей серии балета БТР наставлял меня размышлять над коаном “Год осла”, не зная, что это обычная китайская поговорка, аналогичная “После дождичка в четверг”


Ясно. Просто сводите старые счёты. Только стягом-то зря прикрываетесь. Вам более важно, как кто-то ошибся, а признавать не хочет. Надо за таким гнаться годами, чтобы сообщить ему как он тебе безразличен. Удачи, бро.)

----------


## Крымский

> Кэп - это значит "и так же ведь понятно то, что вы написали". Обычное сокращение в сети.


Кэп это “Капитан Очевидность”, на всякий. Знайте лор и посещайте имиджборды, если пытаетесь играть в мемы  :Smilie: 




> А Вы уже заранее негативно настроены.


Я заранее ко всем настроен хорошо. Даже к вам, между прочим, почему и продолжаю отвечать.




> Просто сводите старые счёты.


Нет, я действительно уважаю Мастера и признателен ему за “Посыпание Будды пеплом”.
Поэтому мне очень не нравится, когда его приплетают к какой-то мутной сектантской мишуре то и дело.




> Вам более важно, как кто-то ошибся, а признавать не хочет. Надо за таким гнаться годами, чтобы сообщить ему как он тебе безразличен.


Опять мимо! БТР-то как раз признался, за что ему почет и всяческое уважение.
Вот это действительно было в духе того, как вел себя Мастер.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ок, раз вы просите.
> 
> До вас вот это доводят в российской организации?
> 
> "*Zen Master Seung Sahn did publicly admit the nature of the relationships and did two repentance ceremonies.*
> The Kwan Um School of Zen has since developed and enforced an *ethics committee* that has *very strict guidelines* 
> for teacher/student relationships and consequences for unethical behavior of any member of the school”
> 
> Этический кодекс на русском сайте не опубликован, но вы его читали или как?
> ...


Разъясните, что конкретно Вы хотели бы донести. Ваша внутренняя драма чуть-чуть прояснилась, но все еще неясна. 
У меня нет ни малейшего замешательства ни в отношении этой ситуации, ни к ситуации до нее, ни к ситуации после. И я не вижу никаких игр вокруг черного и белого.

Расскажите, что конкретно Вы наблюдаете и на что хотели бы указать прямо и не кружась вокруг, да около.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Кэп это “Капитан Очевидность”, на всякий.


Именно. Негативная коннотация совершенно необязательна. 




> Нет, я действительно уважаю Мастера и признателен ему за “Посыпание Будды пеплом”.
> Поэтому мне очень не нравится, когда его приплетают к какой-то мутной сектантской мишуре то и дело.


Я тоже уважаю Мастера. 
Эмоциональное возмущение чем-то недопонятым - это проблема возмущённого, а не недопонятого.
Помните, как у Мастера: "бросьте всё это!"
Тот, кто ясно видит, не возмущается.  :Wink: 





> Опять мимо! БТР-то как раз признался, за что ему почет и всяческое уважение.
> Вот это действительно было в духе того, как вел себя Мастер.


Ну прям бальзам на душу фаната.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чего-то у вас совсем плохо с праджней. Даже в обычном мире существуют такие условия, при которых квадратики A и B видятся чёрными и белыми, хотя цвет у них одинаковый.


Что, опять сначала? Зачем?
Нарушивший обет -- нарушил его, в какие квадратики его ни раскрашивай.
Он сам, поуклонявшись было, в тех нарушениях дважды покаялся. После чего в той же Кван Ум даже спецкомитет по этике учредили, разрешив коан о противоречивом секс. поведении основателя школы.

И это ещё его счастье, что те его нарушения пришлись на давние времена свободной любви, а не на нынешней период борьбы с харрасментом...

----------

Крымский (07.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Разъясните, что конкретно Вы хотели бы донести.


Так не пойдет.
Ответьте на мой прямой вопрос, пожалуйста:
Вы знакомы с Этическим кодексом организации?
Вы согласны с тем, что там написано, и следуете тому, что им предписано?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так не пойдет.
> Ответьте на мой прямой вопрос, пожалуйста:
> Вы знакомы с Этическим кодексом организации?
> Вы согласны с тем, что там написано, и следуете тому, что им предписано?


Да я знаком с этическим кодексом и знаю о рекомендуемом поведении.
Замечательный кодекс, дополняющий мирские обеты, ввиду того, что не все учителя Дхармы и Мастера Дзен - монахи. 

В каких случаях придерживаться кодекса, а в каких нет - в ответственности самих учителей Дхармы и Мастеров Дзен. Они ясно видят условия и последствия (и не драматизируют их, в отличие от обычных мирян, как прихожан, так и окружающих)

Что дальше?

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что, опять сначала? Зачем?
> Нарушивший обет -- нарушил его, в какие квадратики его ни раскрашивай.
> Он сам, поуклонявшись было, в тех нарушениях дважды покаялся. После чего в той же Кван Ум даже спецкомитет по этике учредили, разрешив коан о противоречивом секс. поведении основателя школы.
> 
> И это ещё его счастье, что те его нарушения пришлись на давние времена свободной любви, а не на нынешней период борьбы с харрасментом...


Ну раз уж Вы решили продолжить, то расскажите, в чем счастье и в чем несчастье и какое значение взгляды на счастье и несчастье имеют для свободного человека, преодолевшего страдание. Всегда интересно, когда люди делятся своими драматизациями, принимая их за абсолютную реальность и навязывая свои драмы окружающим.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Нет, я действительно уважаю Мастера и признателен ему за “Посыпание Будды пеплом”.
> Поэтому мне очень не нравится, когда его приплетают к какой-то мутной сектантской мишуре то и дело.


Хочу Вам сообщить, что ещё задолго до того, как увидел обсуждение или даже упоминание темы в русскоязычном пространстве, я считал, что действия Мастера - полностью в соответствии с его учением. Задача дзен-мастера состоит не в том, чтобы соответствовать образцу, а в том, чтобы научить. 
Более того, хотя слова Мастера: 




> _"Выпивка и секс - это праджня без преград" (Аватамсака-сутра)._





> Если люди не готовы услышать проповедь Дхармы, необходимо совместное действие, что означает, если кто-то любит секс - заниматься с ним сексом. Если кто-то любит выпить - выпивать вместе. Если кто-то любит петь - петь вместе. Без всякого желания для себя действовать только для другого человека. В результате, когда возникнет страдание, человек будет готов слушать вас и появится возможность учить.


не подразумевают нарушение обетов. Но они дают понять в целом отношение Мастера к вещам обычно табуированным в религиозной среде. Религиозные люди зачастую фанатичны, а фанатизм плох тем, что человеку трудно разглядеть ситуацию вне фиксированных шор. Любые стандарты - приблизительны и условны. Из любого правила найдётся исключение. Мастер занялся сексом и затем совершил подобающее действие. Вполне сознательно, чтобы учить.

----------

Won Soeng (07.03.2018), Крымский (07.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В предыдущей серии балета БТР наставлял меня размышлять над коаном “Год осла”, не зная, что это обычная китайская поговорка, аналогичная “После дождичка в четверг”


О, коан испорчен. Вы подсмотрели ответ, он больше не работает. К тому же Вы начали фантазировать, знал я или не знал, что значат эти слова.
Ну и я не могу давать Вам коанов, я не уполномочен учить в какой-либо из традиций. Мы с Вами обычные люди, никто из нас не выше и не ниже. Мы не находимся с Вами в официальных отношениях учитель-ученик. Вы не доверяли мне права использовать какие-либо приемы или методы раскрытия Вам природы ума и с моей стороны применение таких приемов целиком на моей ответственности.

----------

Крымский (07.03.2018), Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так не пойдет.
> Ответьте на мой прямой вопрос, пожалуйста:
> Вы знакомы с Этическим кодексом организации?
> Вы согласны с тем, что там написано, и следуете тому, что им предписано?


Не на полях и без извинений, как есть.

За многие годы общения с БТР ака Вон Соном неоднократно убеждался в нестабильности его психики, потому, когда за него вступились модераторы, просто перестал обращать внимание на все его фантазии, блеф, неоднократную явную ложь, подмены, проекции, повелевающие позы, абсурдные многословные послания, быстрые переходы от хамства к лести и т.п.
Увы, это не лечится. И без глубочайшего желания страдающего этим -- просто непоправимо.
Спорить, взывать к порядочности и разуму -- бесполезно.
Что тут можно ещё сказать, кроме выражения искреннего соболезнования?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не на полях и без извинений, как есть.
> 
> За многие годы общения с БТР ака Вон Соном неоднократно убеждался в нестабильности его психики, потому, когда за него вступились модераторы, просто перестал обращать внимание на все его фантазии, блеф, неоднократную явную ложь, подмены, проекции, повелевающие позы, абсурдные многословные послания, быстрые переходы от хамства к лести и т.п.
> Увы, это не лечится. И без глубочайшего желания страдающего этим -- просто непоправимо.
> Спорить, взывать к порядочности и разуму -- бесполезно.
> Что тут можно ещё сказать, кроме выражения искреннего соболезнования?


Я Вам искренне соболезную. Ваша драма тяжела и Вы не хотите от нее избавляться. В этой драме БТР ака Вон Сон произвел на Вас крайне неблагоприятное впечатление, укоряя Вас за Ваши взгляды, отношение и поведение и совершенно не стясняясь этого. Ввиду того, что Вы в этой драме застряли, мы разорвали отношения и не собираемся в какой либо форме их продолжать. 

Все верно? Или Вы не видите своего негативного участия в этой ситуации? Решите для себя и озвучьте если пожелаете.
Совсем не хочется терзать Ваши боевые раны. Вы знакомы с Дхармой и ввиду этого не нуждаетесь ни в извинениях, ни в прощении. Живите с этим как считаете нужным.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> В каких случаях придерживаться кодекса, а в каких нет - в ответственности самих учителей Дхармы и Мастеров Дзен. Они ясно видят условия и последствия (и не драматизируют их, в отличие от обычных мирян, как прихожан, так и окружающих)


Вы утверждаете, что четкие и прозрачные предписания кодекса не обязательны для исполнения что ли?

----------


## Крымский

> Хочу Вам сообщить, что ещё задолго до того, как увидел обсуждение или даже упоминание темы в русскоязычном пространстве, я считал, что действия Мастера - полностью в соответствии с его учением.


А за что же он тогда извинялся? Вы отрицаете его честное и благородное покаяние?




> не подразумевают нарушение обетов.


Вы отрицаете нарушение обетов, которое было признано самим Мастером?




> Религиозные люди зачастую фанатичны...


Да, и фанатизм чаще всего проявляется в ослаблении способности критически мыслить.
Поэтому появляются оправдания неприемлемых действий, абсурдные трактовки событий и откровенное мифотворчество.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я Вам искренне соболезную. Ваша драма тяжела и Вы не хотите от нее избавляться. В этой драме БТР ака Вон Сон произвел на Вас крайне неблагоприятное впечатление, укоряя Вас за Ваши взгляды, отношение и поведение и совершенно не стясняясь этого. Ввиду того, что Вы в этой драме застряли, мы разорвали отношения и не собираемся в какой либо форме их продолжать.


"... *мы* разорвали..."? : ) Вон Сон враз стал равен Юй Кану, оставившему его в покое вплоть до этой темы...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы утверждаете, что четкие и прозрачные предписания кодекса не обязательны для исполнения что ли?


Я не утверждаю, а отсылаю Вас прямо к формулировкам кодекса. Это не предписания, а рекомендации. Там нет запретов, там есть "не одобряется". 
И в целом, эти рекомендации весьма уместны, учитывая, что они прежде всего направлены Сангхе и урегулируют ситуацию, когда ожидания ученика неопределены и он сначала очарован, а затем разочарован. 

Для меня ситуация совершенно ясна и нет ни малейших сомнений в цели и пользе этого кодекса и в том, каким образом его применять.

Ученик знакомится с кодексом и в соответствии с кодексом его ожидания становятся определенными. Если ученик хочет выйти за рамки кодекса, он делает это осознанно и с той же ответственностью, какую предлагает взять учителю.

Но в целом, никто и не ожидает какой-нибудь рафинированной идиллии. Или Вы - ожидаете? 

Для Сун Сана в этой ситуации не было проблем ни до, ни во время, ни после. Остроглазый мастер любую ситуацию воспринимает с правильной исходной точки, с правильным направлением и правильным отношением. Простые люди могут видеть в этом неприятности, драму, оценивать, осуждать или защищать. Если Ваш ум чист, Вы ясно видите ситуацию, и не склоняетесь ни к осуждению, ни к защите. Никакой борьбы. 

Если Вы думаете, что случилось что-то такое, что дискредитирует Сун Сана, Кван Ум, Дзен или что-то еще, ну, что же, значит Вы стремитесь к чему-то более чистому и светлому. Это замечательно, но на Вашем пути будет больше болезненных и мучительных ситуаций. Вы будете держать обеты, но не будете получать от них полной пользы, поскольку будете испытывать неблагие состояния от того, что кто-то позволяет себе обеты нарушать. Тут Вам решать, что важнее - невозмутимость или принципиальность.

Если Вы на самом деле боитесь попасть в клетку с тигром, пожалуй было бы не совсем честным утверждать, что изначально ничего нет. А утверждая, Вы тем самым принимаете на себя все последствия. Если Вы и правда видите, что ничего нет - тогда и клетка с тигром, поедающим Вашу плоть - ничего особенного. 

То же касается и разных этических кодексов. Кодекс помогает тому, кто не видит не оказаться в ситуации, в которой он бы не хотел оказаться. Дзен-мастер и Учитель Дхармы это уже довольно свободные люди. Они видят условия и плоды. Они сами пишут все подобные кодексы и сами принимают последствия их нарушения, которые видят, и которые сознательно принимают.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> О, коан испорчен.


Это не коан испорчен, а вы не на ту кнопку у своего радио этой весной нажали, похоже  :Smilie: 




> Вы подсмотрели ответ, он больше не работает.


Чего? Какой еще ответ? На китайскую поговорку ответ не предполагается даже в детских играх  :Smilie: 




> К тому же Вы начали фантазировать, знал я или не знал, что значат эти слова.


Нет, я вам прямо сказал, что, когда вы это говорите мне на форуме, то это просто китайская поговорка, но при других обстоятельствах она может и коаном стать.




> Ну и я не могу давать Вам коанов, я не уполномочен учить в какой-либо из традиций.


Да, я очень рад, что мы это выяснили в прошлый раз, и больше вы коанов незнакомым людям давать не пытаетесь, вроде.




> Мы не находимся с Вами в официальных отношениях учитель-ученик. Вы не доверяли мне права использовать какие-либо приемы или методы раскрытия Вам природы ума и с моей стороны применение таких приемов целиком на моей ответственности.


Разумно, я с этим полностью согласен.

----------

Won Soeng (07.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "... *мы* разорвали..."? : ) Вон Сон враз стал равен Юй Кану, оставившему его в покое вплоть до этой темы...


Разорвали и нет смысла восстанавливать или хотя бы имитировать. Каждый сам решит, что за человек Вы и что за человек я по прямым отношениям. Вы вольны не соглашаться с этим, поступайте как знаете. У меня на Вас нет обиды, я, как и сказал, искренне Вам сострадаю и не испытываю и малой доли тех терзаний, что выпали на Вашу долю.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Я не утверждаю, а отсылаю Вас прямо к формулировкам кодекса. Это не предписания, а рекомендации.





> Should a teacher and student wish to begin a sexually intimate relationship, three steps are required:
> 1. The couple should suspend the teacher-student relationship for a minimum of six months at the earliest recognition of mutual attraction and prior to any sexual contact. Prior to re- entering into a teacher-student relationship, they should discuss the relationship with the regional Head Zen Master.
> 2. At the earliest recognition of mutual attraction and prior to any sexual contact, the teacher should discuss the relationship with another teacher and receive guidance. In this way, the second teacher can witness the relationship from the perspective of concern for the student, teacher, and the entire sangha.
> 3. The regional Head Zen Master should be notified about the relationship at the earliest possible date.


В английском языке, извините, это не рекомендация, а именно предписание.




> Там нет запретов, там есть "не одобряется"


Да там не запрет есть, а предписанный алгоритм поведения же  :Smilie: 




> Если ученик хочет выйти за рамки кодекса, он делает это осознанно и с той же ответственностью, какую предлагает взять учителю.


Вас вот конкретно этому научили или это самодеятельность с ваше стороны такое озвучивать?




> Или Вы - ожидаете?


Я ожидаю следование кодексу, извините, он для этого и введен.




> Для Сун Сана в этой ситуации не было проблем ни до, ни во время, ни после.


Почему вы так решили? Он был вынужден публично каяться, репутации организации был нанесен существенный ущерб, 
который пытаются минимизировать до сих пор. Это “твердые” факты, их легко проверить.




> Остроглазый мастер любую ситуацию воспринимает с правильной исходной точки...


Допустим. Причем здесь вы и эта дискуссия? Откуда эти рассуждения многомудрые? Разве такому вас учили?




> ...ни к защите. Никакой борьбы.


Отлично! Вот и признайте нарушение вместе с Мастером и организацией и демонстрируйте готовность блюсти строгие нравы.
Вы наносите натуральный вред рассказами о том, что такое поведение может быть оправданным и полезным.




> Если Вы думаете, что случилось что-то такое, что дискредитирует Сун Сана, Кван Ум...


Это не я так думаю - Мастер извинился, организация признала ошибки и демонстрирует готовность их исправлять.
А вы порете отсебятину вредную, простите.

----------


## Won Soeng

На мультицитаты отвечать неудобно, поэтому скопом на все сразу.

Нет проблем следовать кодексу, более того, я простой ученик с пятью обетами, возможно при некоторых обстоятельствах приму еще пять обетов мирского учителя. 
Для меня нет ни малейших проблем следовать кодексу, как нет и проблем, если кто-то ему неосознанно или сознательно не следует. 

Если Вы ожидаете, что Ваш учитель будет следовать кодексу, то с Вами Ваш учитель будет следовать кодексу. Для этого он и написан. 
Ожидаете ли Вы при этом, что любой учитель с любым учеником будет следовать именно этому кодексу, а не какому-то другому, более строгому или менее строгому?

Ожидаете ли, что этот кодекс не будет меняться в дальнейшем в принципиальных или непринципиальных для Вас моментах?
Ожидаете ли, что согласно кодексу кого-то будут судить и обвинять задним числом?
Ожидаете ли Вы каких-то определенных санкций к нарушителям кодекса? Необходимость публичного покаяния? Лишение званий? Изгнание из Сангхи?

Так или иначе, все это касается именно Ваших ожиданий. Например, у меня никаких ожиданий в отношении кодекса нет. Я никогда не осуждал Сун Сана и воспринимаю его покаяние как учебную ситуацию, в которой Сун Сан не получил ни худа, ни добра. Если бы я узнал об этой ситуации гораздо раньше, например в самом начале 2000-х, это вызвало бы у меня какие-то размышления, я даже могу представить какие. Однако дзен никогда не был святой школой. Строгой - запросто. Но за навязчивую святость Вас скорее побъют, чем за нарушение обетов. Ведь природу ума нужно увидеть, а не нафантазировать. Я всегда говорил: легко любить хороших и красивых. Попробуйте полюбить вредных уродов. Тогда это практика. Понять причины своего раздражения, своей неприветливости, своей боли, своего страха - вот где практика. А манифестация рафинированной святости - это вообще не практика. Это склонность ума, с которой рождаются и которой выносят мозг всем, кроме себя. Когда ум чист - нет проблем с обетами. Когда с обетами проблемы - это все выплескивается наружу. Мне трудно - но я же держу. И бесят те, кто не хотят терпеть и держать. Как они смеют? 

Достаточно ли для Вас раскрыта моя позиция? Не важно, согласны Вы с ней или нет. Нужно ли что-то еще пояснять?

----------

Монферран (08.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> А за что же он тогда извинялся? Вы отрицаете его честное и благородное покаяние?


Откровенно говоря, поскольку давно читал, сейчас не помню точно о самом моменте извинений. Кажется, были извинения кому-то за доставленные беспокойства.
В ином похожем по смыслу случае ученик принял обеты, затем сдулся, спрятался дома. Мастер ему в письме выговаривал: ты бы пришёл к нам в центр, а не прятался, прошёл бы церемонию снятия обетов и освободился бы от бремени.
То есть, как я понимаю, искренность - не в тяжёлом чувстве, которое тебя мучает постфактум, а в правильном отношении. Никто не застрахован от того, чтобы причинить беспокойства другим, желая помогать. Образно говоря, надо продолжать разжигать огонь в печке, несмотря на издержки в виде сажи на щеке или рукаве. Сажу можно смыть, рукав простирнуть. Величие Мастера вовсе не в том, что он такой великий не пытался своё величие, лицо, как-то спасти. Это слишком поверхностно так судить. Это и обычным людям, облечённым ответственностью, по силам. Офицерская честь, револьвер, пуля в висок и т.п. - это не мудрость, просто мирская честь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Разорвали и нет смысла восстанавливать или хотя бы имитировать. Каждый сам решит, что за человек Вы и что за человек я по прямым отношениям. Вы вольны не соглашаться с этим, поступайте как знаете. У меня на Вас нет обиды, я, как и сказал, искренне Вам сострадаю и не испытываю и малой доли тех терзаний, что выпали на Вашу долю.


А чего тогда заявились тут... Чтоб разорвать, продолжая как якобы равный -- с равным и проецируя опять и опять, щедро и сострадательно, не испытывая, как и раньше, и малой доли угрызений и милосердно приписывая опять и опять, как бывало и ранее, свои терзания -- мне?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А чего тогда заявились тут... Чтоб разорвать, продолжая как якобы равный -- с равным и проецируя опять и опять, щедро и сострадательно, не испытывая, как и раньше, и малой доли угрызений и милосердно приписывая опять и опять, как бывало и ранее, свои терзания -- мне?


Вам все же неймется со мной как-нибудь разобраться?  :Smilie:  Но у меня в этом нет нужды. Ни угрызений, ни чувства неравенства, ни терзания. Вы знаете Дхарму - разбирайтесь в Ваших беспокойствах самостоятельно. У Вас все для этого есть. Нужны крайние и виноватые - назначайте и не стесняйтесь. Ваш мир - Ваши правила.

----------

Монферран (08.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Откровенно говоря, поскольку давно читал, сейчас не помню точно о самом моменте извинений. Кажется, были извинения кому-то за доставленные беспокойства.
> В ином похожем по смыслу случае ученик принял обеты, затем сдулся, спрятался дома. Мастер ему в письме выговаривал: ты бы пришёл к нам в центр, а не прятался, прошёл бы церемонию снятия обетов и освободился бы от бремени.
> То есть, как я понимаю, искренность - не в тяжёлом чувстве, которое тебя мучает постфактум, а в правильном отношении. Никто не застрахован от того, чтобы причинить беспокойства другим, желая помогать. Образно говоря, надо продолжать разжигать огонь в печке, несмотря на издержки в виде сажи на щеке или рукаве. Сажу можно смыть, рукав простирнуть. Величие Мастера вовсе не в том, что он такой великий не пытался своё величие, лицо, как-то спасти. Это слишком поверхностно так судить. Это и обычным людям, облечённым ответственностью, по силам. Офицерская честь, револьвер, пуля в висок и т.п. - это не мудрость, просто мирская честь.


Обычно речь идет о сексуальных отношениях монаха Сун Сана с ученицами. По крайней мере о том, что про это рассказывали. Я никогда особо этим не интересовался, поэтому в детали не вникал. Считаю позорным для человека требовать от других соответствия его ожиданиям - крайняя степень эгоизма из всех возможных. Поэтому когда кто-то решает, что ему что-то должны, для меня диагноз ясен и я в это уже не вмешиваюсь. Пока человек не справился с этим, он не сможет и приблизиться к Дхарме. Для таких людей есть подходящие методы, школы и учителя, но сейчас мне это не интересно, я не давал обетов учить всех и каждого. Если кто-то попросит - поделюсь. А нет - лучше и не надо. Я и без того много умничаю и навязчиво наставляю, есть над чем работать.

----------

Монферран (08.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Нет проблем следовать кодексу, более того, я простой ученик с пятью обетами, возможно при некоторых обстоятельствах приму еще пять обетов мирского учителя. 
> Для меня нет ни малейших проблем следовать кодексу, как нет и проблем, если кто-то ему неосознанно или сознательно не следует.


Первое замечательно, последнее очень прискорбно  :Frown: 




> Ожидаете ли Вы при этом, что любой учитель с любым учеником будет следовать именно этому кодексу, а не какому-то другому, более строгому или менее строгому?


Да, я ожидаю, что этому или более строгому.
Потому что иначе мой центр могут закрыть, а близких мне людей посадить, например,
предварительно подвергнув прихожан процедурам проверок и допросов.
Никогда в таком не участвовали? Не сажали ваших знакомых по таким статьям еще?
У меня есть знакомые, которые уже сидят. Хорошие люди, с “лычками” учителей честными, но думали, 
что им можно нарушать, если кажется, что нужно.




> Ожидаете ли, что этот кодекс не будет меняться в дальнейшем в принципиальных или непринципиальных для Вас моментах?


Лично меня устраивает текущий, если он соблюдается.
В подавляющем большинстве прочих организаций нет никакого кодекса вообще.




> Ожидаете ли, что согласно кодексу кого-то будут судить и обвинять задним числом?
> Ожидаете ли Вы каких-то определенных санкций к нарушителям кодекса? Необходимость публичного покаяния? Лишение званий? Изгнание из Сангхи?


Про задним вопрос не понял.
Санкций ожидаю, конечно, тем более головная организация серьезно прокололась сама совсем недавно в Корее.
Там и арестованные, и разжалованные, покаяния массовые...  :Frown: 




> Однако дзен никогда не был святой школой.


Вы все еще не понимаете, в чем проблема?
Проблема не в сексуальной связи, а в том, что тайная тогда, когда предполагался и декларировался целибат.
Дошло?

----------


## Крымский

> Откровенно говоря, поскольку давно читал, сейчас не помню точно о самом моменте извинений.


А вы поинтересуйтесь и постарайтесь извлечь урок из событий прошлого.

----------


## Won Soeng

О, так Вы полагаете, до меня что-то не дошло? Нет, я в курсе и я не вижу никакой проблемы. Не вижу, почему я должен тут на что-то возбуждаться и реагировать. Проступок совершен, совершен сознательно, сознательно совершено признание. Большего виная не требует. Я вижу много причин, по которым этот проступок может быть совершен и каковы последствия проступка. 

Для Вас это драма, до меня - нет. Я могу Вам сочувствовать, потому что знаком с моральными терзаниями и не свободен от них. Но я не рассматриванию сознательное моральное терзание. Это ошибка и заблуждение. Вы можете не соглашаться со мной, но я ясно вижу в сознательных моральных терзаниях ошибку и заблуждение, искажение Дхармы. Если решение принимается чистым умом, то оно принимается ввиду всех условий и всех последствий. И нет необходимости снова и снова возвращаться к этому вопросу.

Ввиду того, что я не вижу возможности расследовать дела тщательнее, чем они уже были расследованы, у меня нет каких-либо позывов в этом разбираться.
Ввиду того, что я вижу, как моральные сомнения терзают умы людей, я знаю, что проблема не в ситуации Сун Сана, а в ситуации тех, кто на эти ситуации реагирует возмущением или смущением.

Если потребуется нарушить обеты в виду каких-либо требующих того обстоятельств, я сознательно это сделаю и приму последствия без печали и стенаний. Именно этому учат в нашей школе. Сознательности и ответственности. А не тому, чтобы нравиться всем мальчикам.

----------

Монферран (08.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, я ожидаю, что этому или более строгому.
> Потому что иначе мой центр могут закрыть, а близких мне людей посадить, например,
> предварительно подвергнув прихожан процедурам проверок и допросов.
> Никогда в таком не участвовали? Не сажали ваших знакомых по таким статьям еще?
> У меня есть знакомые, которые уже сидят. Хорошие люди, с “лычками” учителей честными, но думали, 
> что им можно нарушать, если кажется, что нужно.


Если таковы обстоятельства и такова ответственность значит поступаете сознательно и ответственно. И не важно, хоть двадцать вселенных обрушатся. Если Вы видите, что именно так  нужно поступить и не избегаете ответственности - делайте так, как считаете нужным. Если Ваш ум омрачен страхами - Вы уже не отвечаете за свои поступки и все равно будете нести всю ответственность, нравится она Вам или нет. 

Проблема в том, что люди обычно не видят обстоятельств и не видят последствий. Поэтому переживают, волнуются, терзаются снова и снова. 
Поэтому мы и изучаем природу себя, чтобы прекратить это. 

Вы не видите всех обстоятельств и последствий, поэтому волнуетесь и переживаете, хотя ситуация завершилась уже много лет назад. Даже Сун Сан уже умер, но Вашим сомнениям нет конца и края.
Когда Вы уже видите ситуацию ясно и точно, никаких сомнений больше не возникает. Только ясное направление и отношение. 

Все  эти школьные скандалы волнуют и тревожат людей, но если Вы не смотрите на ситуацию как было - стало, а видите ее целиком, то для Вас нет каких-то мук выбора. Все уже сделано в тот момент, когда принято решение, и вся последствия уже пережиты прямо в этот же момент. 

Вы не имеете видения дзен-мастера, поэтому от Вас и не ожидается какого-то понимания. Напротив, обычно, если Вас это беспокоит и тревожит. Но если Вы думали, что есть какие-то разъяснения, которые успокоят Ваш ум, то их нет. Вы должны сами решить этот коан. Для него нет подсказки. И его даю Вам не я, Вы получили его прямо от Сун Сана, вместе со всеми.

----------

Монферран (08.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> О, так Вы полагаете, до меня что-то не дошло?


Разумеется, потому что вы упорно пишете про секс, а не про нарушение предписанного обета и не соответствие декларируемому статусу.




> Нет, я в курсе и я не вижу никакой проблемы. Не вижу, почему я должен тут на что-то возбуждаться и реагировать. Проступок совершен, совершен сознательно, сознательно совершено признание. Большего виная не требует.


Дык, и все. Зачем городить оправдания и черно-белые гипотезы?
Нарушение было, покаяние было, нарушать плохо - это проще простого, зачем же вы мишуру развешиваете про коаны и какие-то эзотерические причины содеянного?




> Я могу Вам сочувствовать, потому что знаком с моральными терзаниями и не свободен от них.


А у меня их нет, потому что в тех ситуациях, когда я мог злоупотребить своим положением, я этого не делал.
Поэтому я ценю четкие моральные ориентиры и уверен в их пользе.




> Если потребуется нарушить обеты в виду каких-либо требующих того обстоятельств, я сознательно это сделаю и приму последствия без печали и стенаний. Именно этому учат в нашей школе. Сознательности и ответственности.


Что же вы бестолковый-то такой, извините меня пожалуйста?
Усилий требует соблюдение обетов и для этого нужны сознательность и ответственность. 
Учат всегда обеты блюсти, а не нарушать.
Нарушаются обеты безо всякого обучения, легко и непринужденно  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (07.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Вы не видите всех обстоятельств и последствий, поэтому волнуетесь и переживаете, хотя ситуация завершилась уже много лет назад.
> Даже Сун Сан уже умер, но Вашим сомнениям нет конца и края.


Что вы городите вообще?
Ничего не завершилось, вы ту гоните пургу шизотерическую с умным видом только потому, что у вас нет центра на попечении.
Как начнут у вас учителя спать с ученицами и пойдут иски уголовные, возвращайтесь, поговорим про высокие материи еще разок.




> Вы не имеете видения дзен-мастера, поэтому от Вас и не ожидается какого-то понимания.


А вы его имеете? Если не имеете, то почему позволяете себе рассуждать о том какое оно и какие у него последствия?

----------

Юй Кан (07.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, навится моя позиция Вам или нет - Вы ее узнали. Мне не важно согласитесь ли Вы. Для Вас ценны моральные обеты - держитесь их. Если кто держится других ориентиров, Вас это возмущает. Меня - нет, не возмущает. Это понятно? Не возбуждайтесь и не пытайтесь меня задеть. Мы оба знаем, что я ничуть не глупее Вас. Вам нравится навязывать другим удобные Вам ориентиры, я же ориентируюс на них исключительно сам и все время перепроверяю их основания. Меня привлекает свобода, Вас - правильность. Меня не интересует попечительство и учителя с ученицами. Я не хуже Вас вижу последствия. И да, у меня есть видение дзен-мастера, и в этом ничего такого, чтобы что то там сметь. Вы думаете нужно поспорить со мной, я не вижу оснований, в которых Вас нужно убеждать. Напротив, вижу, как их уже много у Вас. Не будем терять время. Просто поверьте, Вам меня не убедить, а меня Вы и слушать не станете.

----------

Монферран (08.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ладно: не восстанавливать, так не восстанавливать! : ))




> Нет проблем следовать кодексу, более того, я простой ученик с пятью обетами, возможно при некоторых обстоятельствах приму еще пять обетов мирского учителя.


Ага, и будете равны уже не Юй Кану, а Е.А.Торчинову или Оле Нидалу? Мило... %)




> Для меня нет ни малейших проблем следовать кодексу, как нет и проблем, если кто-то ему неосознанно или сознательно не следует.


Для бесчестного манипулятора, стремящегося обрести статус покруче, нет и не может вообще быть проблем с кодексом, трактуемым так, как удобно трактующему...




> Так или иначе, все это касается именно Ваших ожиданий. Например, у меня никаких ожиданий в отношении кодекса нет. Я никогда не осуждал Сун Сана и воспринимаю его покаяние как учебную ситуацию, в которой Сун Сан не получил ни худа, ни добра. Если бы я узнал об этой ситуации гораздо раньше, например в самом начале 2000-х, это вызвало бы у меня какие-то размышления, я даже могу представить какие. Однако дзен никогда не был святой школой. Строгой - запросто.


Да есть у Вас -- вполне амбициозные -- ожидания: см. выше. Кодекс (особая такая, легко выворачиваемая наизнанку виная, да?) не должен Вам мешать обрести особый статус при всех бесчестных (вот зачем несвятая школа!) склонностях и при отсутствии, если исходить из жажды манипулировать, строгости для манипулятора.




> Но за навязчивую святость Вас скорее побъют, чем за нарушение обетов. Ведь природу ума нужно увидеть, а не нафантазировать. Я всегда говорил: легко любить хороших и красивых. Попробуйте полюбить вредных уродов. Тогда это практика.


1. О "полюбить чёрненькими" задолго до вечно так говорящего : ) Вон Сона было сказано Гоголем -- устами лукавого Чичикова, втирающегося в доверие к генералу... Совсем нестранное совпадение речей, правда?
И -- блеф. Даже в буддизме Махаяны нет нафантазированного обета или практики любить всех. Помогать -- да (и то -- не всем, а лишь готовым к помощи), но не любить или ненавидеть.




> А манифестация рафинированной святости - это вообще не практика. Это склонность ума, с которой рождаются и которой выносят мозг всем, кроме себя. Когда ум чист - нет проблем с обетами. Когда с обетами проблемы - это все выплескивается наружу. Мне трудно - но я же держу. И бесят те, кто не хотят терпеть и держать. Как они смеют?


2. Лишь в сознании уязвлённого собственным комплексом неполноценности может существовать "навязчивая" (или -- как у Вас спроецировалось ранее -- "недостижимая") святость. Святость в буддизме = неуклонное соблюдение всех взятых обетов. ВСЕХ, что -- при достижении пробуждения (а не секундного эйфорического просветления) -- происходит ес-тест-вен-но. Соблюдение обетов и именуется нравственностью.

А буддизм без нравственности -- не буддизм.

----------


## Шварц

> Понять причины своего раздражения, своей неприветливости, своей боли, своего страха - вот где практика.


Во, хорошее описание. У меня практика в большей части сейчас к этому сводится. Как то об этом не пишут на форуме, все больше о других вопросах, более ритуальных что-ли. Начали мелькать мысли, что я неформал, занимаюсь самодеятельностью). Осознание, понимание причин. напряги, поведение, мысли, микроэмоции, отношения, правила и т.д. Распознавание мрака, клеш. В себе, в других, даже в фильмах, да и вообще в жизни и обществе. (И в каждом конкретном случае случае выходишь на эго и неведение в итоге). Вникание в суть, прояснение. 
Начал даже еще до понимания основ буддизма, а когда въехал, все вообще на места встало.

----------


## Крымский

> Мы оба знаем, что я ничуть не глупее Вас.


Мне все равно на сколько умны вы или я сам.
Умные в других местах общаются, извините, тут неравнодушные и жаждущие, в основном.

Мне все равно, что вас привлекает и как вы относитесь к тому, что привлекает меня.
Но мне не все равно то, что вы пишете.
Не пишите больше самопальной ерунды про размытые моральные ориентиры в дзен и эзотерические причины нарушений обетов.
Я не пытаюсь вас убедить в чем-то, а просто прошу вас прикрутить фитилек.
Верьте во что хотите, но на людях об этом не болтайте.

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, Вы уже заранее знаете мой ответ.Нравится вам или нет, я буду писать то, что считаю нужным.

----------

Монферран (08.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, Вы судите по себе. Даже комментировать нечего.

----------

Монферран (08.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, Вы судите по себе. Даже комментировать нечего.


Это -- просто анализ Ваших текстов: не первый и не последний раз. И даю его здесь (как и ранее) не для Вас, блефотворца, якобы обладающего видением дзэн-мастера, а для тех, у кого ум работает связно и рационально. 
Sapienti sat (т.е. "разумному -- достаточно").

----------


## Монферран

> Обычно речь идет о сексуальных отношениях монаха Сун Сана с ученицами. По крайней мере о том, что про это рассказывали. Я никогда особо этим не интересовался, поэтому в детали не вникал. Считаю позорным для человека требовать от других соответствия его ожиданиям - крайняя степень эгоизма из всех возможных. Поэтому когда кто-то решает, что ему что-то должны, для меня диагноз ясен и я в это уже не вмешиваюсь. Пока человек не справился с этим, он не сможет и приблизиться к Дхарме. Для таких людей есть подходящие методы, школы и учителя, но сейчас мне это не интересно, я не давал обетов учить всех и каждого. Если кто-то попросит - поделюсь. А нет - лучше и не надо. Я и без того много умничаю и навязчиво наставляю, есть над чем работать.


Да, я замечаю этот позорный менталитет у себя. Я помню, что бывало в жизни много всяких подобных ожиданий и представлений о единственно правильном, стыдно, стыдно. Причём эта позорная фигня очень и очень глубоко сидит внутри. Вогнали Вы в краску однако.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это -- просто анализ Ваших текстов: не первый и не последний раз. И даю его здесь (как и ранее) не для Вас, блефотворца, якобы обладающего видением дзэн-мастера, а для тех, у кого ум работает связно и рационально. 
> Sapienti sat (т.е. "разумному -- достаточно").


На Ваше усмотрение, как сочтете нужным

----------

Монферран (08.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, я замечаю этот позорный менталитет у себя. Я помню, что бывало в жизни много всяких подобных ожиданий и представлений о единственно правильном, стыдно, стыдно. Причём эта позорная фигня очень и очень глубоко сидит внутри. Вогнали Вы в краску однако.


Вы скорее самокритичны и замечаете то, что за Вашей деликатностью и рефлексиями не заметно. Те, кто требует соответствовать других своим меркам не рефлексируют это. Иначе просто перестанут это делать.

----------

Монферран (08.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На Ваше усмотрение, как сочтете нужным


Нешто кто у Вас спросил, как мне быть и считать? : ))

----------


## Йен

Не осилил всю ветку прений, так в итоге к какому выводу пришли? Путь к просветлению в Дзен опирается на очищение нравственности, как в той же Тхераваде. Или просветленный мастер может чпокать учеников и употреблять спиртное, когда ему заблагорассудится, обосновывая это некими мастерскими приемами ведущими к нецеплянию (типа вы к морали привязываетесь и ум тем самым возмущаете и прочее )?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Не осилил всю ветку прений, так в итоге к какому выводу пришли? Путь к просветлению в Дзен опирается на очищение нравственности, как в той же Тхераваде. Или просветленный мастер может чпокать учеников и употреблять спиртное, когда ему заблагорассудится, обосновывая это некими мастерскими приемами ведущими к нецеплянию (типа вы к морали привязываетесь и ум тем самым возмущаете и прочее )?


В документалке "Среди белых облаков", одного чаньского монаха спрашивают просветленный ли он он? Он отвечает что до сих пор еще бывает злится. Для него возникновение подобной эмоции, является признаком что он еще не просветлен. То есть даже такую мелочь осознает. Другой китайский монах Сюй Юнь тоже был на нравственной высоте, его хотела соблазнить девушка одна, но он не поддался соблазну. Читая книгу "Мудрость каменного льва", где собраны наставления корейского учителя Кусан-сынима, там тоже все на высоте, он акцентирует на нравственности, сохранении обетов.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Догэн - Сёбогэндзо Дзуймонки

Ты должен придерживаться правил и распоряжений по поводу еды(1) (одна еда в день и т.д.). Но было бы неправильным рассматривать их как нечто существенное, делать их как практику и ожидать от них достижения Пути. Мы следуем им просто потому, что они являются делами монаха Дзэн(2) и стилем жизни детей Будды. Хотя и хорошо придерживаться их, мы не должны считать это главной практикой. *Однако я не говорю, что ты должен нарушать их и потакать своим желаниям. Иметь такое отношение - это злой взгляд, а не взгляд буддийских практикующих*. Мы следуем правилам и наставлениям просто потому, что они создают нормы для буддистов и являются традицией монастырей Дзэн. Когда я был в китайских монастырях, то не встречал никого, кто бы считал их самым важным. 

Примечание: В эру Камакура, когда жил Догэн, были люди, которые отрицали правила и наставления, и другие, которые ставили на них ударение. Представителем первых были буддисты Чистой Земли, особенно Синран, примером последних был Эйсай. Кажется, что Догэн стремился к срединному пути, то есть придерживаться правил, не цепляясь за них, не ожидая за это никакой награды. Догэн ставил ударение на то, чтобы просто придерживаться их, и практиковать без загрязнений человеческими чувствами.

----------

Йен (09.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не осилил всю ветку прений, так в итоге к какому выводу пришли? Путь к просветлению в Дзен опирается на очищение нравственности, как в той же Тхераваде. Или просветленный мастер может чпокать учеников и употреблять спиртное, когда ему заблагорассудится, обосновывая это некими мастерскими приемами ведущими к нецеплянию (типа вы к морали привязываетесь и ум тем самым возмущаете и прочее )?


Всё завершилось просто великолепно: все остались при своих... : )

Ранний чань (см. "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм" и "Разъяснение великого учителя Бодхидхармы четырёх способов вступления на Путь Великой колесницы") -- при нравственности; чань Линьцзи -- при собирании посредством решения коанов, может быть, Великого Просветления из тысяч маленьких просветлений, невзирая на безнравственность. 
Но некоторые нарушители (или только Сун Сан, основатель Кван Ум?) обетов даже покаялись, а школа Кван Ум учредила даже спецкомитет по этике.

Тем не менее, при всех демагого-риторических уловках и аналитических выладках, в ходе полемики ни одно чувствующее сущ-во не пострадало. А одно -- наиболее продвинутое из подписанных на БФ -- даже заявило, что в дополнение к пяти обетам мирянина примет, м.б., ещё пять и станет мирским наставником...

Так что всё -- Путём и, вроде, для достижения ниббаны/нирваны нет ни малейшего повода отрекаться от Винаи. : )

----------

Балдинг (09.03.2018), Йен (09.03.2018), Крымский (08.03.2018)

----------


## Балдинг

> "Разъяснение великого учителя Бодхидхармы четырёх способов вступления на Путь Великой колесницы"


Off из разряда "Заметки фенолога" :-)
Ситуационно, в связи с данным текстом, вспомнилось _давнишнее_ наблюдение, которым захотелось поделиться.

У Томаса Элиота есть запомнившиеся строки:



> The only wisdow we can hope to acquire
> Is the wisdom of humility: humility is endless.


И тут Бодхидхарма удачно выразился:



> [Приятием] воздаяния за неблагие деяния называется способ совершенствования в Пути, при котором подвергающийся страданиям и лишениям внутренне обращается к себе со словами: «Ранее в течение бесчисленных кальп я, следуя самости и будучи разнузданным и безнравственным, неисчислимо многих обижал, ненавидел и убивал. Ныне же я, даже не чиня никому зла, пожинаю плоды прежних своих неблагих деяний. И ни боги, ни люди не способны знать, что [меня] ожидает. И я добровольно, смиренно, без обиды и жалоб, должен принимать это». В сутре сказано: «Испытывая страдание, не горевать». Почему — так? Потому что это, будучи осознано и неуклонно исполняемо, помогает преисполненному обид вступить на Путь. Таково разъяснение названного «[приятием] воздаяния за неблагие деяния».


для отчетливого понимания того, как второе выступает рационализацией первого.

----------

Юй Кан (18.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Off из разряда "Заметки фенолога" :-)
> Ситуационно, в связи с данным текстом, вспомнилось _давнишнее_ наблюдение, которым захотелось поделиться.
> 
> У Томаса Элиота есть запомнившиеся строки:
> 
> И тут Бодхидхарма удачно выразился:
> 
> для отчетливого понимания того, как второе выступает рационализацией первого.


Да. : ) Только с той оговоркой, если рассматривать карму в кач-ве Всевышнего... 
А иначе -- wisdom of humility -- разве единственная?

----------

Балдинг (18.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не осилил всю ветку прений, так в итоге к какому выводу пришли? Путь к просветлению в Дзен опирается на очищение нравственности, как в той же Тхераваде. Или просветленный мастер может чпокать учеников и употреблять спиртное, когда ему заблагорассудится, обосновывая это некими мастерскими приемами ведущими к нецеплянию (типа вы к морали привязываетесь и ум тем самым возмущаете и прочее )?


Путь включает в себя и нравственность (шила) и мудрость (праджня) и сосредоточение (самадхи). 

Но если кто-то думает, что нравственность это запреты и подчинение им - то уже такие мысли - это заблуждение. 

Шила - значит влечения умерены. Осознаны и отброшены. 

Поэтому зрители могут рассуждать, как дзен-мастер кого-то чпокал, и о том, как дзен-мастер проявил сострадание с правильным отношением, потому что знает коан о последнем слове. 

Пока же коан продолжает для Вас работать и держать ум собранным в отношении нравственности и Вы должны развивать сомнение: чпокал ли учениц Сун Сан или нет. Убил ли Нансен кота или спас.

----------

Монферран (18.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Но если кто-то думает, что нравственность это запреты и подчинение им - то уже такие мысли - это заблуждение.


Ау-у-у! Алеша, где ты? А-у-у-у!  :Smilie:  




> Шила - значит влечения умерены. Осознаны и отброшены.


Но жить сексуальной жизнью все равно хочется? А ты смешной!  :Smilie: 




> Поэтому зрители могут рассуждать, как дзен-мастер кого-то чпокал, и о том, как дзен-мастер проявил сострадание с правильным отношением, потому что знает коан о последнем слове. 
> Пока же коан продолжает для Вас работать и держать ум собранным в отношении нравственности и Вы должны развивать сомнение: чпокал ли учениц Сун Сан или нет. Убил ли Нансен кота или спас.


Какое там чпокал? Кто о чем, а лысый о расческах.

Он жил с ними долгие годы, как с женами, не имея возможности жить в законном браке.
Обеты он нарушал, последователей своих обманывал, за что честно и извинился, женщины к нему претензий не имели.

----------

Юй Кан (19.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, Вы повыкладывайте материалы, все что есть. А то ведь ничего толком не найти. Займитесь. Наполните свои чувства фактурой. 

Вас ведь это искренне волнует, Вы не имитируете переживания.
Пока Ваши чувства не вполне ясно выражены.

Я испытываю по этому вопросу совершенный покой и согласие. Ну, вдруг я чего-то не знаю, что должно меня тоже взволновать, как и Вас. Если уж до панибратства доходите: оправдайте это как-нибудь. Иначе Вам меня ни за что не понять.

----------

Монферран (19.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Крымский, Вы повыкладывайте материалы, все что есть. А то ведь ничего толком не найти.


Какие вы материалы не нашли и не можете получить в организации?
Вы даже можете напрямую у женщин спросить, живших с Мастером, они все еще в организации и учат.




> Я испытываю по этому вопросу совершенный покой и согласие.


Неа, вы просто дуете щеки, как обычно.
Иначе, не выдумывали бы и не писали сюда оправдательные глупости "со стойким эзотерическим привкусом”.
Вам-то “кусочек пирога” уже не обломится, а вот вы обломитесь наверняка.
Завязывайте, будьте правильным (хотя бы на словах) и старайтесь держать себя в чистоте (чтите букву и дух Этического кодекса).

----------

Юй Кан (19.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, я не знаю, что Вас так возмущает. Попробуйте обосновать и не фантазировать ситуацию других. Это только Ваша личная драма пока. Поделитесь основательно.
Меня эта тема не интересовала, но может быть Вы сможете заинтересовать и поразить. Попробуйте. 

Мне не в чем перед Вами оправдываться, я вовсе не дую щеки, что бы Вы там себе ни вообразили. Попробуйте оставаться искренним и выразить ясно то, что считаете нужным и  важным. Иначе Вы выглядите истеричкой, уверенной, что всем вокруг все известно, просто только Вы честны, а остальные - моральные уроды.

Давайте разберем факты. Они у Вас есть? Или Вы опираетесь на слухи и на свою фантазию?

Ну и насчет меня. Вы со мной не знакомы и Ваши суждения обо мне уже выдают Вашу карму (склонность) - обличать и осуждать на основании догадок и личных заморочек.
Не продолжайте укреплять людей в мысли, что Вы просто пустобрех и кликуша. Докажите, что у Вас есть основания для эмоциональной непримиримости.

А мы спокойно рассмотрим факты и решим, стоило Вам доверять или нет.

----------

Монферран (19.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Знакомая позиция: "Доказывайте, доказывайте, всё равно вы мне ничего не докажете, ибо вам меня ни за что и ни про что не понять"...

----------


## Крымский

> Давайте разберем факты. Они у Вас есть? Или Вы опираетесь на слухи и на свою фантазию?


Фантазии про “чпоки-чмоки” у вас, а факты таковы, что Мастер имел долгоиграющие отношения с женщинами-адептами тогда, когда утверждал, что держит обет безбрачия.
Он ошибку свою признал и повинился, организация проблему признала и извинилась, разработала и внедрила Этический кодекс, 
никто повторения скандалов больше не хочет.

Теперь относительно вашей шизотерической чепухи:
Как выясняется, вы ничего не знаете по теме толком, потому что вас “эта тема не интересовала”.
На основании чего же вы тут вещаете про высокие цели и эзотерические причины нарушения обетов?
“Революционное чутье” опять по весне в Шепетовку подвезли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, Вы тут обличаете, Вам и доказывать. Все что я слышал об этой истории мне понятно и не вызывает и тени Ваших претензий. Я вижу ситуацию в целом: есть нарушение, есть признание. Про чпоки это тоже не мое, я лишь позвимствовал слова.

Мою позицию Вы знаете: проблемы нет, ситуация ясна. 
Ваша позиция это двойное уличение. Ага, нарушал! Ага, признался! Ага, нровадно всем!

Что неповадного? Никаких проблем если кто-то нарушает и признается. 
Шила - не страх божий, а ответственность. Кодексом ее прояснили. Я не вижу ни вины, ни раскаяния. 
Вы видите? Расскажите в чем. Вы похож знаете ситуацию только по рефлесиям "скандала", никаких фактов. Верно?

И не надо лохматить бабушку.

----------

Монферран (20.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну, Вы тут обличаете, Вам и доказывать.


Ау-у-у! Алеша, где ты? А-у-у-у!




> Все что я слышал об этой истории мне понятно и не вызывает и тени Ваших претензий.


Ау-у-у! Алеша, где ты? А-у-у-у!




> Я вижу ситуацию в целом: есть нарушение, есть признание.


Чо?! Черно-белая логика наконец вышла из моды у вас в Шепетовке?
Запоздало присоединяетесь к мейнстриму?
Похвально!




> Мою позицию Вы знаете: проблемы нет, ситуация ясна.
> ...
> Я не вижу ни вины, ни раскаяния.


Вот в этом-то и проблема.
Вы почему-то решили отрицать извинения Мастера и то, что он прекратил отношения.

----------


## Шварц

Вот снова не знаю, писать/ не писать..

Достигали монахи радужного тела. те, которые жили с девушкой. и были изгнаны из монастыря и презираемы за это остальными монахами. теми самыми, которые потом с удивлением и трепетом узнали о его радужном теле.

Вот может действительно уровень у каждого разный? 
Стойкая ассоциация с тем же исламом, например. когда изначальная суть превратилась толпой до следования букве, не понимая дальше поверхностного смысла. И войне с неверными.

Жесткие концепты поверхностного, буквального смысла, агрессивное отстаивание этой правоты.
Что движет на это?

Вот вроде буддийский форум, а все то же. 
Буквальные концепты, эго, Я прав и научу других, и защищу истину, буду биться до конца (ощущая профит в виде кайфа от повышения самооценки и репутации/авторитета (мнимых), и все это не осознается даже). Причем воображают скорее всего, что собеседник также эмоционально с ними спорит, наипрямейшее разделение субъект/объект, войны эго.
То с католиками какими-то воображаемыми воюют, то тупым стадом большинства назовут (из-за неприятия идеи о рептилоидах).
То война за соблюдение буквально понятого с абсолютной убежденностью своей правоты. 
Причем воспринимают ответные сообщения в качестве претензий почему то. Т.е. вот есть у каждого своя сфера мировосприятия, и он все воспринимает только в ее понятиях, другой ему пишет со своего видения, а он похоже даже не способен это понять, все преломляется (типа как писалось (чрезмерная здесь аллегория конечно), бог увидит нектар, дух - реку гноя).

Пишу не с целью холиваров, а может просто кто-нибудь по другому взглянет. 
зы. предвижу реакции - ты кто такой, святоша, просветлел что-ли или больше всех знаешь и т.п. ... 
зы2. в разборках и спорах не участвую.

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, Вы и не поймете. Ваша склонность: обличать и осуждать и Вы не видите в этом неблагого, оттого и не воздерживаетесь. Плюс самомнение срывает крышу при малейшей критике в Вашу сторону. Ситуация ясна, поступайте как сочтете нужным. С моей стороны точки расставлены.

----------

Монферран (20.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот снова не знаю, писать/ не писать..
> 
> Достигали монахи радужного тела. те, которые жили с девушкой. и были изгнаны из монастыря и презираемы за это остальными монахами. теми самыми, которые потом с удивлением и трепетом узнали о его радужном теле.
> 
> Вот может действительно уровень у каждого разный? 
> Стойкая ассоциация с тем же исламом, например. когда изначальная суть превратилась толпой до следования букве, не понимая дальше поверхностного смысла. И войне с неверными.
> 
> Жесткие концепты поверхностного, буквального смысла, агрессивное отстаивание этой правоты.
> Что движет на это?
> ...


Это все склонности (карма) - несознаваемые и взращиваемые. Не нужно ни от кого ждать святости, но этому нужно сознательно учиться и не все способны.

----------

Монферран (20.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Крымский, я не знаю, что Вас так возмущает.


Разве не отсутствие чувства вины у Мастера? И плюс к этому чувству вины подтверждение того чувства от сконфуженного ученика. Вот этой суммы не хватает для ублажения внутренних комплексов. Мастера учат невозмутимости, но иногда невозмутимость кажется бессовестной. Ишь, смеют быть невозмутимыми! Нас, возмутимых, это глубоко задевает!

----------

Won Soeng (20.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разве не отсутствие чувства вины у Мастера? И плюс к этому чувству вины подтверждение того чувства от сконфуженного ученика. Вот этой суммы не хватает для ублажение внутренних комплексов. Мастера учат невозмутимости, но иногда невозмутимость кажется бессовестной. Ишь, смеют быть невозмутимыми! Нас, возмутимых, это глубоко задевает!



Да, верно. Нужно сделать правильные выводы и освободиться от возмущения. Но это трудно, потому что люди с низкой ниавственностью думают, что сначала все дожны стать нравственными, ну тогда и они соизволят, может быть.

----------

Монферран (20.03.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Ситуация ясна, поступайте как сочтете нужным.


Окей, так и сделаю.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Из книги: "Поэзия просветления. Поэмы древних чаньских мастеров". Шэн Янь говорит: 

Постепенное учение уделяет большое внимание соблюдению заповедей. Традиция Хинаяны проводит отличие между бездомными практикующими и мирскими последователями. Требования к мирянам не так строги, как к монахам и монахиням. Поскольку миряне имеют семьи и накапливают богатство, они не могут освободиться от желаний. Поэтому последователь-мирянин в традиции Хинаяны может достичь лишь уровня третьей дхьяны. Только монахи и монахини, благодаря усердному труду и жесткой дисциплине, могут достичь уровня четвертой дхьяны – состояния архата. Внезапные учения традиции Махаяны подчеркивают роль сознания. Относительно заповедей вопрос заключается в том, движется ли сознание, когда человек совершает какое-то действие. Вы можете никогда не убивать никого физически, но если вы думаете об убийстве, это есть нарушение первой заповеди. Вы можете никогда не заниматься сексом с тем или иным человеком, но если мысленно вы вожделеете его или ее, вы уже нарушили эту заповедь в своих мыслях. С другой стороны, если вы физически кого-то убили, но в вашем сознании или сердце нет убийства, вы не нарушили заповедь. А если можно заниматься сексом с другим человеком и тем не менее не иметь сексуальных мыслей, вы также не нарушили заповедь. При жизни Шакьямуни два монаха занимались практикой в горах. Один из них пошел просить подаяние, а второй заснул. Мимо проходила женщина, собиравшая хворост, и переспала со спящим монахом. Он проснулся сразу же после того, как она ушла, и стал горевать из-за того, что нарушил важную заповедь. Когда второй монах вернулся и узнал, что произошло, он рассвирепел и погнался за женщиной, чтобы поговорить с ней. Когда женщина увидела монаха, она испугалась и побежала, но поскользнулась, упала с утеса и насмерть разбилась. Монах был подавлен горем: «Сначала мой друг нарушил заповедь, запрещающую неправильное сексуальное поведение, а потом я нарушил заповедь, запрещающую убивать». Они отправились к Упали за советом. Упали, близкий ученик Будды Шакьямуни, был известен строгим соблюдением заповедей. Упали решил, что они, несомненно, нарушили заповеди, и велел им покинуть монастырь. Монахи не были удовлетворены решением Упали и поэтому отправились к бодхисаттве-махасаттве Вималакирти. Вималакирти сказал: «Вы не нарушили никаких заповедей, так как ваши действия были непреднамеренными. Упали обладает сознанием Хинаяны. Он еще не постиг полностью учения Махаяны. Вы оба имеете махаянские кармические корни, которые уходят на многие жизни в прошлое. Вы не нарушили заповедей». Его слова рассеяли их сомнения, как пылающее солнце превращает в воду лед и снег. По сравнению с ними мудрость Упали была подобна свету светлячка. Никаких проступков не совершается, если сознание неподвижно. Если сознание останавливается на время, это – самадхи. Однако самадхи – это не чаньское состояние «отсутствия сознания». Когда человек действительно обретает состояние отсутствия сознания, его или ее сознание прекращает всякое движение и уже не может вновь начать двигаться. Это – внезапное учение махаянской традиции.

----------

